# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2015



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 01:16)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2015 às 09:00)

Bom dia,

Outubro começa fresco com mínima de *11.6 ºc *e algum nevoeiro matinal.

Neste momento 13.5 ºc , nebulosidade baixa com neblina presente.

Setembro fechou com *145.2 mm* acumulados e o ano Hidrológico 2014/2015 com *1263,8 mm* , apesar de alguns mêses abaixo da média, a coisa lá se compôs ficando praticamente dentro da média..


----------



## Névoa (1 Out 2015 às 11:01)

Não sei até que ponto os dados relativos ao dia de ontem apresentados no mapa do ipma são fiáveis, uma vez que em todas as estações de que consultei as listagens horárias (duas do Porto e uma de Lisboa) não há registos desde as 14:00 UTC de ontem, comprometendo assim pelo menos as observações de ontem e hoje.
Ao mesmo tempo noto que a previsão de 10 dias do ipma não foi actualizada hoje até agora.

Edit. Previsão de 10 dias actualizada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Out 2015 às 23:26)

Boa noite,

Por aqui dia de céu limpo, ao final da tarde ainda apareceram algumas nuvens altas.

Mínima de *12ºC*. Máxima chegou aos *22ºC* às 14:47h

Interessante o registo tardio da humidade mínima , *43%* pelas 21:40h.  Agora sigo com *16,5ºC* ; *80%* de Humidade e vento *6,4km/h* de *ENE*


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2015 às 00:40)

Névoa disse:


> Não sei até que ponto os dados relativos ao dia de ontem apresentados no mapa do ipma são fiáveis, uma vez que em todas as estações de que consultei as listagens horárias (duas do Porto e uma de Lisboa) não há registos desde as 14:00 UTC de ontem, comprometendo assim pelo menos as observações de ontem e hoje.
> Ao mesmo tempo noto que a previsão de 10 dias do ipma não foi actualizada hoje até agora.
> 
> Edit. Previsão de 10 dias actualizada.



Talvez o problema tenha sido apenas a nível de ligação do banco de registos à página e os registos existam, espero...


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2015 às 00:43)

manchester disse:


> O mês de *Outubro* começou com sol em Matosinhos, depois do trabalho fui até ao Parque da Cidade e era este o cenário



 lindo!!

(muda para o novo tópico)


----------



## manchester (2 Out 2015 às 02:01)

O mês de Outubro começou com sol em Matosinhos, depois do trabalho fui até ao Parque da Cidade e era este o cenário


----------



## manchester (2 Out 2015 às 02:02)

StormRic disse:


> lindo!!
> 
> (muda para o novo tópico)



Colocado agora no tópico correcto


----------



## Veterano (2 Out 2015 às 08:08)

Bom dia. Algum nevoeiro por enquanto e 15,6º. Vento muito fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Out 2015 às 09:10)

Boas,

Por aqui a mínima ficou-se pelos *12,9ºC* às 8h

Por agora ainda não aqueceu , sigo com *13,5ºC* e *96%* HR . Vento rodou para *Sul*


----------



## Névoa (2 Out 2015 às 09:21)

StormRic disse:


> Talvez o problema tenha sido apenas a nível de ligação do banco de registos à página e os registos existam, espero...


Existir talvez existam, mas o que aconteceu é que os registos pularam das 14:00 UTC do dia 30 para as 10:00 UTC do dia 1 nas listagens. Eu não me fiaria muito no mapa relativo ao dia de ontem, especialmente em termos de mínimas.
Mas vá lá que a situação já se normalizou.


----------



## manchester (3 Out 2015 às 01:14)

6ª feira teve muito sol, temperatura amena, e muitas gaivotas no areal da praia de Matosinhos


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Out 2015 às 18:32)

Vento de Sul cada vez mais forte


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Out 2015 às 18:37)

Mais uma situação meteorológica comnplicada aqui no Noroeste, acumulados que certamente superarão os 100 mm ao longo destes próximos 2 dias mas que localmente podem ser ainda mais elevados. Além disso e ao contrário do que aconteceu com o Henri desta vez poderá haver também alguma instabilidade com trovoadas... Destaque para o vento também com rajadas que poderão ultrapassar os 100 km\h... Mais uma situação a acompanhar!


----------



## cookie (3 Out 2015 às 22:13)

De momento estou deslocada para perto de gouveia. O dia foi muito agradável embora com algumas nuvens. Pouco vento e para já não há sinal do temporal.


----------



## smpereira (3 Out 2015 às 22:36)

Comeca agora a pingar , após um tempo de pausa ja esta de volta a chuvinha aqui ao nosso cantinho.
A noite nao segue muito fria, ate algo agradavel.
Vento nulo


----------



## PauloSR (3 Out 2015 às 23:54)

Já chove pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, e posso dizer que já molha bem.

Excelente continuação a todos!


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2015 às 00:03)

Chove com gotas grossas  já acumula *0.3 mm.*

17.6 ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2015 às 00:07)

Cheira a terra molhada, o vento vai aumentando gradualmente de intensidade.

*0.5 mm *


----------



## João Pedro (4 Out 2015 às 00:31)

Confirmo o cheirinho a terra molhada pelo Porto! 
Vai chovendo com 17,7ºC e 94% de humidade neste momento. Está abafado.

Só por curiosidade, há pouco descobri uma pequena osga dentro de casa; a primeira que por aqui aparece em 10 anos.


----------



## james (4 Out 2015 às 00:40)

Boa noite,

Por aqui vai chovendo de forma suave,  mas para já está um tempo incrivelmente calmo,  não sopra uma brisa,  nem parece que o Atlântico está a ficar revolto,  a calma precede a tempestade. 

Tatual: 15 graus 


￼


----------



## João Pedro (4 Out 2015 às 01:08)

1,02 mm acumulados e a humidade a aumentar; já vai nos 96%.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Out 2015 às 01:16)

Vai chovendo moderadamente por cá já há cerca de uma hora e meia. 


Vento nulo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Out 2015 às 01:26)

Boas,
Está uma bela noite de  !  Acumulados *1,8mm *até ao momento.

Atuais *15,8ºC* com* 91%* de humidade. Vento de *SE* / *ESE* sopra a *16,1km/h* , a aumentar de intensidade.

Ontem ( dia 3 ) , mínima *11,4ºC* e máxima de *19ºC.*

Radar há minutos :


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Out 2015 às 01:48)

Chove bem agora , rate de *6,8mm/hr*
Acumulados *2,4mm*

Interessante este vento de Leste,  costuma vir de Sul / SW..


----------



## james (4 Out 2015 às 02:11)

Chove bem agora!


----------



## Paelagius (4 Out 2015 às 07:21)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Chove bem agora , rate de *6,8mm/hr*
> Acumulados *2,4mm*
> 
> Interessante este vento de Leste,  costuma vir de Sul / SW..



Desde as 5 da manhã que aumentou consideravelmente de intensidade.

Subida do valor de temperatura durante a noite associado à passagem da frente de massa de ar quente. Text=20ºC




Snifa disse:


> Cheira a terra molhada, o vento vai aumentando gradualmente de intensidade.
> 
> *0.5 mm *



Petricor.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Out 2015 às 07:24)

Bom dia,

Atuais *18,9ºC* e *87%hr*. Sigo com *1007,2hPa*

Vento de Sul / SSE a *37km/h* e rajadas de *74km/h*
Acumulado está nos *4mm*


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Out 2015 às 07:50)

cstools.net disse:


> 113,4 km/h é a velocidade max da rajada registada a 2 Km daqui.



 É alguma estação online ?


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2015 às 08:06)

Bom dia, 

Chove bem e puxada a vento


----------



## João Pedro (4 Out 2015 às 08:42)

Bom dia,

Chuva fraca intercalada com aguaceiros mais intensos pelo Porto. As nuvens passam a grande velocidade. Rajada mais forte registada pelas 7h30 de 55,5 km/h.
4,3 mm acumulados, 19,4ºC e 100% de humidade neste momento.


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Out 2015 às 08:48)

Por cá acumulado de 10,8mm e rajada maxima de 57,6km/h


----------



## smpereira (4 Out 2015 às 08:48)

Bom dia, 
Chuva forte acompanhada de fortes rajadas de vento, que temporal


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Out 2015 às 08:50)

Bom dia! Vento moderado a forte. Chuva contínua e por vezes forte
Estou de serviço no meu corpo de bombeiros e já tivemos algumas ocorrências, devido ao mau tempo, sobretudo árvores caídas!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Out 2015 às 08:52)

Chuva e rajadas muito fortes neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2015 às 09:01)

Dia de Outono, chuva persistente puxada a vento, video que fiz há minutos ( ver Hd )


----------



## Spak (4 Out 2015 às 09:05)

Chove bem e por aqui o vento já se faz sentir.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Out 2015 às 09:56)

Por aqui também vai chovendo e está bastante vento. Tempo abafado, temperaturas amenas e humidade muito alta.

Vento sopra de SSW a* 40,2km/h* , as rajadas chegaram aos *77,2km/h. *
Acumulados *6mm*

Video que fiz perto das 8h  ( Ver HD 1080p )


----------



## james (4 Out 2015 às 10:35)

Bom dia, 

Grande temporal por aqui,  com muita chuva e rajadas fortíssimas de vento!!!


----------



## qwerl (4 Out 2015 às 10:43)

Boas 
Por cá não chove há algum tempo, mas as rajadas de vento metem respeito 
Ovar segue com *6,4 mm*


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2015 às 11:17)

Que chuvada agora, até faz "fumo"


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2015 às 11:34)

Esta manhã por aqui a chuva até nem tem sido muita, as rajadas é que pontualmente metem respeito, as árvores agora carregadas de folhagem dobram bastante.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Out 2015 às 11:44)

Bom dia,

hoje acordei com o melhor despertador que pode haver, com a chuva a bater na janela com uma força considerável. Para já o vento tem sido o que se tem feito sentir mais, a chuva tem estado tímida.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Out 2015 às 11:53)

Por aqui continua a chuva fraca (temporariamente forte) , puxada a vento.
Acumulados *8,4mm*

Deixo aqui um video que fiz com o tlm, não tem qualidade nenhuma, apenas dá para ter uma noção da ventania:

Na mesma altura registava *56,3km/h* de vento médio e rajada de *83,7km/h *( aos 30 segundos ).


----------



## João Pedro (4 Out 2015 às 12:03)

Time-lapse feito hoje ao início da manhã.
Ver em a HD e a 0,25 da velocidade normal, ou ficam com dores de cabeça!


----------



## Veterano (4 Out 2015 às 12:14)

Sem dúvida que o facto relevante a assinalar hoje é o vento em rajadas, chuva para já pouca.


----------



## james (4 Out 2015 às 12:16)

Por agora,  chove fraco,  mas no início da manhã,  às rajadas de vento foram impressionantes. 

P. S.   Penso que houve alguma atualização dos modelos,  pois quer o GFS quer o ECM intensificaram claramente a depressão  para a próxima noite.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Out 2015 às 12:34)

Bem, que acalmia brutal agora. Tal como previa pelo menos o GFS, o vento parava consideravelmente depois da manhã, voltando mais para o fim da tarde.


Impressionante silêncio lá fora depois do que se viveu de manhã pelo menos em termos de vento.


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2015 às 13:53)

A postar de telemóvel, neste momento ha uma  grande falha de luz na Cidade e que já dura há uma hora. Por aqui sigo com 9.8 mm acumulados e chuva fraca com algum nevoeiro.


----------



## james (4 Out 2015 às 14:13)

Impressionantes os valores que o GFS modela para a nossa região na última saída.


----------



## 1337 (4 Out 2015 às 14:39)

Foi isto? Pensei que ia ser bem melhor, algum vento e alguma chuva, mas nada que se compare ao dia15 de Setembro, que evento fraco.


----------



## karkov (4 Out 2015 às 14:41)

1337 disse:


> Foi isto? Pensei que ia ser bem melhor, algum vento e alguma chuva, mas nada que se compare ao dia15 de Setembro, que evento fraco.


Segundo percebi o ponto alto será ao final do dia... esta acalmia é quase como que um intervalo... :s


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2015 às 14:42)

1337 disse:


> Foi isto? Pensei que ia ser bem melhor, algum vento e alguma chuva, mas nada que se compare ao dia15 de Setembro, que evento fraco.



isto ainda só foi o aquecimento


----------



## qwerl (4 Out 2015 às 14:45)

Por aqui o vento acalmou ao início da tarde, as rajadas agora sao menos frequentes e menos intensas mas mesmo assim algumas ainda são fortes. Céu encoberto mas sem chuva, que já não cai há algum tempo. Ovar segue com* 7,4mm*


----------



## 1337 (4 Out 2015 às 14:52)

karkov disse:


> Segundo percebi o ponto alto será ao final do dia... esta acalmia é quase como que um intervalo... :s


Não vejo nada no radar, nem no satélite, pelo menos por agora.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Out 2015 às 15:20)

Na casa dos meus avós por pouco o guarda sol não levantou voo. Há dois anos voou de tal maneira que foi parar quase ao aeródromo que fica a uns 100 metros daqui.


----------



## karkov (4 Out 2015 às 15:31)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Na casa dos meus avós por pouco o guarda sol não levantou voo. Há dois anos voou de tal maneira que foi parar quase ao aeródromo que fica a uns 100 metros daqui.



Não foram cuidadosos... com ele aberto é normal que isto aconteça...


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Out 2015 às 15:36)

karkov disse:


> Não foram cuidadosos... com ele aberto é normal que isto aconteça...


Foi o que eu lhes disse. Mas já está fechado.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Out 2015 às 15:52)

1337 disse:


> nem no satélite


O que vem a SW e a W é o evento propriamente dito.


----------



## james (4 Out 2015 às 16:29)

Vento a ficar muito forte novamente!


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Out 2015 às 18:25)

Estou a adorar o tempo desta tarde. O vento está morno, aparecem agora algumas abertas e é vêem-se vários tipos de nuvens a velocidades diferentes. Aproximam-se agora cumulus de sul, parece que trazem bastante chuva.

Edit (18:28): bela chuvada!


----------



## cookie (4 Out 2015 às 18:43)

Por vc vento, 20 graus e chuva pouca...


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Out 2015 às 18:46)

O que acaba de cair aqui!!  


Carga de água impressionante. Tudo fazia fumo!!


----------



## meteoamador (4 Out 2015 às 18:46)

Boas

Neste momento por aqui tudo calmo não chove nem dá vento, de manha o vento soprava bem e fazia a chuva bater nas persiana o que sabe bem estando na cama

Fica uma foto de agora:








Tatual 19,3ºC 

Acumulados 15 mm


----------



## james (4 Out 2015 às 19:32)

A pouco choveu torrencialmente e,  neste momento,  o vento sopra fortíssimo,  vai tudo pelos ares!

O céu está muito carregado vindo de SO,  AS nuvens correm como loucas,  vento muito forte,  está mesmo com ar de grande tempestade em aproximação!

E com valores loucos de precipitação,  segundo o GFS.

Vamos ver o que nos vai reservar a noite,..

Edit: ui,  que rajada agora!


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2015 às 19:38)

Boas, 

*10 mm* acumulados por aqui.

20.6 ºc , está algo abafado e muito húmido.


----------



## james (4 Out 2015 às 19:49)

Rajadas cada vez mais fortes! 

Este e um dia em que basta olhar para o céu com atenção e ver que,  com certeza,  iremos ter uma noite problematica,  quando começar o evento propriamente dito ,  não vai ser nada meigo.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Out 2015 às 19:54)

Boas,
Depois de uma tarde relativamente calma, sem chuva e vento fraco, o último volta a fazer-se sentir com algumas rajada mais notórias.
O acumulado ficou-se pelos 6,35 mm. Estão atualmente 19,1ºC com 100% de humidade.
Vamos aguardar pelas próxima horas; no radar já se vê mais qualquer coisa a chegar.


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Out 2015 às 19:55)

Acho que não é preciso tanto alarmismo. Até então tem sido um dia normal de inverno. Chuva mais de manhã e depois o vento...mas mesmo este não se fez sentir com grande intensidade. Para já vento moderado e nada mais a assinalar.


----------



## james (4 Out 2015 às 20:16)

Que grande ventania por aqui vai!


----------



## james (4 Out 2015 às 20:26)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Out 2015 às 20:27)

james disse:


> Que grande ventania por aqui vai!



Igual aqui.


De momento sem chuva.


----------



## jcboliveira (4 Out 2015 às 20:30)

chuva nem ver. Como o meu quarto é virado a sul prevejo uma noite com barulho.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Out 2015 às 20:54)

Grande vendaval , muitas folhas a cair das árvores.

Não chove! Tempo abafado, atuais 22ºc e 83% HR.

Rajada máxima de *98,2km/h* às 20:25h


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2015 às 21:00)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Rajada máxima de *98,2km/h* às 20:25h



Brutal!


----------



## dj_teko (4 Out 2015 às 21:02)

Confirma-se grande ventania vamos ver o que lá vem


----------



## cookie (4 Out 2015 às 21:04)

Por vc nada de especial...


----------



## qwerl (4 Out 2015 às 21:08)

Por aqui o vento já começa a acelerar mas nada de incomum, sem chuva.


----------



## james (4 Out 2015 às 21:09)

Dilúvio!!!


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Out 2015 às 21:15)

Por Gondomar nada de chuva. Vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes mas nada de especial.


----------



## manchester (4 Out 2015 às 21:25)

Por Ermesinde nada de chuva, tempo abafado com 23ºC neste momento só mesmo as rajadas moderadas/fortes de sul


----------



## stormiday (4 Out 2015 às 21:41)

Boas.

Por Fermentelos/ Aveiro tudo calmo. Nada de chuva há muito tempo.
Sigo com uns muito agradáveis 24,3º, vento de SE a 16 km/h e um acumulado diário de 5,7mm. O barómetro está a descer lentamente 1010.9mbar.

Vamos aguardar a ver o  que a noite/madrugada nos reserva.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Out 2015 às 21:44)

Chove bastante!


----------



## meteoamador (4 Out 2015 às 21:46)

está a cair bem por aqui!


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Out 2015 às 21:46)

guimeixen disse:


> Chove bastante!



Confirmo, boa chuvada! 


O radar está um belo aspecto. Boas células em aproximação deverão animar o fim do dia/próxima madrugada.


----------



## dj_teko (4 Out 2015 às 21:57)

Chove a potes


----------



## smpereira (4 Out 2015 às 22:04)

Por aqui já não chove praticamente desde o início da tarde, tudo seco, o sol chegou a espreitar ao fim da tarde.
Agora o céu encontra-se muito carregado e o vento sopra com rajadas fortes, nada de muito a assinalar.
Tempo algo abafado com temperaturas bem agradáveis de 22 graus.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Out 2015 às 22:21)

Que brutalidade a chuvada que caiu há pouco!!


----------



## james (4 Out 2015 às 22:40)

Continua a chover com intensidade,  com muito vento!


----------



## Spak (4 Out 2015 às 22:51)

Pelo Porto está cá uma ventania...


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Out 2015 às 22:58)

Vídeo da chuvada. Desculpem a péssima filmagem e qualidade. Não tinha as definições correctas e ainda por cima a máquina começou a ficar toda molhada, fiquei todo baralhado. Mesmo debaixo do meu alpendre era água por todo o lado. Dá para ter uma ideia.


----------



## james (4 Out 2015 às 23:02)

Mas que dilúvio!!!

Chove com uma intensidade incrível,  as ruas a volta da minha casa parecem rios.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Out 2015 às 23:09)

Só vento por aqui, a chuva está toda a passar ao lado, principalmente a norte!


----------



## HélderCosta (4 Out 2015 às 23:09)

Ventania terrível, o vento continua a querer aumentar a sua intensidade!
Ao sair do trabalho deparei-me com alto cenário, o vento abanou as portas todas e rebentou com as chapas da cobertura.


----------



## james (4 Out 2015 às 23:16)

Incrível o que não pára de chover por aqui.  A continuar assim,  vai haver sérios problemas.

E acompanhado por uma ventania louca! 

E um verdadeiro dilúvio!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Out 2015 às 23:24)

Chuva moderada a forte


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Out 2015 às 23:46)

Impressionante como tem chovido esta noite.


----------



## Névoa (4 Out 2015 às 23:53)

Por aqui continua o regime de aguaceiros, ou seja, por vezes chove muito, mas na maior parte do tempo não chove nada. 
Não choveu quase nada durante a tarde toda, o que possibilitou que eu fosse votar sem problemas desta ordem. 
O dia em geral esteve quente e abafado, um bocado desagradável em espaços fechados.


----------



## Stinger (4 Out 2015 às 23:58)

Chove agora por Gondomar com vento


----------



## guimeixen (5 Out 2015 às 00:08)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Out 2015 às 00:08)

Inacreditável o que chove!


Impreassionante mesmo!!


----------



## james (5 Out 2015 às 00:10)

Que ventania louca!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (5 Out 2015 às 00:12)

Boa noite a todos os colegas do fórum,

Algumas rajadas de vento continuam a manter respeito mas destaque notável para chuva forte neste momento. Alias durante o dia choveu por cá mas nada de outro mundo mas desde as 22H que a precipitação moderada-forte tem sido a dinámica noturna e aumentada de intensidade.
 Agora sim levamos com um temporal outonal à moda antiga ( minhota). Continuação de excelente Nowcasting.

Cmps.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Out 2015 às 00:19)

cstools.net disse:


> 6,9 mm das 23h as 24h
> 
> A próxima hora será ainda mais caso se mantenha este bravo temporal.


Onde viste essa acumulação?


----------



## jcboliveira (5 Out 2015 às 00:23)

o radar do rain alarm mostra uns vermelhos no alto minho, pelo Porto começou uma chuva tímida.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Out 2015 às 00:28)

Boas,

Lá fora continua a ventania brutal e agora acompanhada de forte carga de água! 
Intensidade da chuva chegou há minutos, aos *57,6mm/hr , *já com *1,8mm* acumulados .

Dados de ontem ( dia 4 ) , mínima de *15,3ºC* a máxima chegou aos *22,1ºC* já depois das 21h

A chuva rendeu *8,6mm.* Destaque também para o vento forte, registei *56,3km/h,* novo record desde que tenho a estação.

Video que fiz ao final da manhã, foi gravado dentro de casa com janelas fechadas pelo que o som do vento não é o melhor... ( Ver em HD )


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Out 2015 às 00:30)

Começou a chover bem aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Out 2015 às 00:33)

É surreal o tempo que está por aqui!!

Não me lembro de assisitir a chuva e vento com tanta força!!

Já deve haver estragos.


----------



## dj_teko (5 Out 2015 às 00:44)

Chuva nada para já mas vento deve rondar  os 40 a 60 klm


----------



## manchester (5 Out 2015 às 00:59)

Por aqui muito vento...video feito há pouco


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Out 2015 às 01:04)

Que chuva forte!


----------



## dj_teko (5 Out 2015 às 01:17)

Chove torrencialmente até faz fumo


----------



## Macuser (5 Out 2015 às 01:20)

Oba......

Aqui o vento está a fustigar valente, e nesta costa do Bom Jesus e Sameiro ouve-se valente o som do vento nas arvores... 

Tb o Meteo-Rain apresenta umas espécies de células a caminho daqui muito carregadas...

Os experts da área que acham disto?

Cumprimentos.


----------



## 1337 (5 Out 2015 às 01:32)

17.3 mm na última hora em Ponte de Lima, tem caído grandes cargas de água com fortes rajadas de vento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Out 2015 às 01:36)

O IPMA colocou o Minho sob aviso laranja, referente à precipitação.


Tem sido de facto um início de dia muito chuvoso, com períodos de chuva bastante fortes. 


Vídeo que fiz por volta das 00:15H (ver em HD):


Por volta das 00:30H o vento intensificou bastante enquanto chovia com esta intensidade. Ia tudo pelos ares.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2015 às 01:50)

Lamas de Mouro com 20,7 mm em uma hora entre as 22h e 23h UTC. Bem o aviso laranja


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Out 2015 às 02:13)

Por cá 14,9 mm das 00H à 01H. 


O acumulado deve andar por volta dos 20 mm.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2015 às 02:56)

Trovoada por Aveiro? Vi um grande flash através da janela mas não consigo confirmar.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 03:02)

thunderboy disse:


> Trovoada por Aveiro? Vi um grande flash através da janela mas não consigo confirmar.


A trovoada está em Leiria e está a deslocar-se para Nordeste


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Out 2015 às 03:05)

thunderboy disse:


> Trovoada por Aveiro? Vi um grande flash através da janela mas não consigo confirmar.



Acho que estás certo, pelo menos o sat24 mostra aparato elétrico nessa zona.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Out 2015 às 03:09)

Venha de lá esse aparato


----------



## StormRic (5 Out 2015 às 04:49)

Precipitação acumulada neste evento até às 3h (2:00 utc) de hoje:


----------



## Snifa (5 Out 2015 às 09:31)

Ao longo da frente fria Já há formação de células ao largo, e que se dirigem para o Litoral Norte  






Por aqui fortes rajadas de vento que atingem os 80 km/h de SSW como que a anunciar algo..


----------



## 1337 (5 Out 2015 às 09:54)

Impressionante que tive uma mínima tropical em Outubro


----------



## jcboliveira (5 Out 2015 às 10:25)

Rain alarm neste momento


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Out 2015 às 10:25)

Células interessantes a oeste, porém muito localizadas. Vai acabar por ser uma lotaria.



Por agora não chove e o vento sopra com bastante intensidade. Fantástico ver os topos das bigornas "parados" em relação às nuvens baixas a alta velocidade.


----------



## Snifa (5 Out 2015 às 10:40)

Chove forte e grosso por aqui


----------



## PauloSR (5 Out 2015 às 11:07)

Neste momento, chove torrencialmente pela Póvoa de Lanhoso


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Out 2015 às 11:08)

Bom dia.

O dia de ontem foi marcado pela chuva mas com menos intensidade do que o esperado.
O acumulado por cá foi de *18,0 mm*.
A nota foi mesmo o vento constante a oscilar entre o moderado a forte e com rajadas (máx: 60,5 km\h pelas 10.48h).
O dia de hoje apresenta-se com aguaceiros que alternam entre o fraco a moderado, pontualmente fortes. O acumulado de hoje é de *10,4 mm*.
O vento tem soprado moderado com rajadas fortes (máx: 56,5 km\h ás 10.39h).
Mesmo ao lado da nossa costa norte, o vapor de água indicia células fortes, capazes de proporcionarem precipitações generosas às zonas mais próximas do Atlântico:






*Tatual: 19,2ºC
Hr: 91%*​


----------



## cookie (5 Out 2015 às 11:32)

PotVC pouca chuva e muito vento. De momento 19,7 graus, HR 98%, PA 1013.


----------



## dj_teko (5 Out 2015 às 11:43)

Bom dia, vento muito vento tem sido assim a manhã


----------



## dj_teko (5 Out 2015 às 11:58)

Rio Leça calmo


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Out 2015 às 12:02)

Verdadeiro enxurro que caiu agora!!


----------



## cookie (5 Out 2015 às 12:03)

Forte aguaceiro que caiu ha pouco.


----------



## jcboliveira (5 Out 2015 às 12:14)

Essa foto do leça é ao pé de Custoias? fico com a sensação que a ponte medieval já foi arranjada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Out 2015 às 12:23)

Boas,

Não estou em casa , pelo que vejo o vento está agressivo !

Dados atuais


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2015 às 13:01)

Tempo bastante agressivo agora com aguaceiros e vento fortes. Algo se aproxima....


----------



## manchester (5 Out 2015 às 13:03)

Manhã em Matosinhos caracterizou-se sobretudo pelo vento com rajadas bastante fortes e ausência de chuva.
Neste momento até está sol


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Out 2015 às 13:06)

thunderboy disse:


> Tempo bastante agressivo agora com aguaceiros e vento fortes. Algo se aproxima....


Bela célula que se aproxima de Aveiro, que juntamente com a que está a passar perto de Caminha são as mais intensas de momento junto à costa. Para Braga e Porto o caminho está livre. Não deve haver nada de relevante nas próximas 1/2 horas.


----------



## Snifa (5 Out 2015 às 13:06)

Que ventania louca, rajadas acima dos 90 Km/h.

Não se consegue andar na rua sem ser empurrado.


----------



## Stinger (5 Out 2015 às 13:08)

Por aqui so vento e mais vento nada mais que isto nestes 2 dias com uns pouquissimos aguaceiros


----------



## dj_teko (5 Out 2015 às 13:17)

Julgo estarmos na pior fase do vento desta manhã


----------



## João Pedro (5 Out 2015 às 13:38)

Boas,
Aqui pelo Porto ocidental este evento tem sido uma boa desilusão no que toca a chuva e trovoada; não chove praticamente nada, 0,2 mm, desde a uma e meia da manhã. Só vento mesmo.


----------



## Stinger (5 Out 2015 às 13:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> Aqui pelo Porto ocidental este evento tem sido uma boa desilusão no que toca a chuva e trovoada; não chove praticamente nada, 0,2 mm, desde a uma e meia da manhã. Só vento mesmo.



Verdade , aqui por gondomar a mesma coisa , estava á espera de algo mas nada se passou ! Apenas é só vento


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Out 2015 às 13:50)

Que ventania doida!


Deve ser a pior fase do vento!


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Out 2015 às 13:59)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Que ventania doida!


Impressionante o barulho!!  
Por aqui vento máximo*  57,1 km/h* ( novo recorde )  e rajadas fortíssimas , registei *98,2km/h* ainda há pouco 

Em Gaia, contentores do lixo tombados e muitas folhas e ramos pelas ruas arborizadas.






Imagem satélite atual


----------



## dj_teko (5 Out 2015 às 14:00)

jcboliveira disse:


> Essa foto do leça é ao pé de Custoias? fico com a sensação que a ponte medieval já foi arranjada.





Sim é, e esta ok


----------



## Veterano (5 Out 2015 às 14:04)

Em Matosinhos metade do céu encoberto, outra metade quase limpo...


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2015 às 14:21)

Aí pela fronteira passou uma perto com aspecto agressivo


----------



## Estação SP (5 Out 2015 às 14:24)

Diluvio de sensivelmente 10 minutos que passou por aqui a instantes e agora volta com força as rajadas de vento.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Out 2015 às 14:28)

A Sul de Aveiro chove intensamente.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Out 2015 às 14:57)

Time lapse que fiz quando pouco passava do meio dia. Mostra a ventania que está e com um grande enxurro no fim:


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Out 2015 às 15:20)

Vídeo normal da chuvada:


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2015 às 16:21)

Desaba agora o céu por Aveiro  por minutos....


----------



## qwerl (5 Out 2015 às 16:30)

Boas
Por aqui durante a manhã o vento soprou bastante forte, e com rajadas muito fortes, como estava previsto. Houve alguns ramos pequenos partidos e alguns contentores tombados, mas nada mais. Neste momento o vento ainda se faz sentir, mas com muito menos intensidade.
Em termos de chuva acho que este evento ficou um pouco aquém das espectativas. A estação de Ovar acumulou *7,4 mm* ontem e *11,7mm* hoje (por aqui deve ter sido menos ainda), o que faz um total do evento de *19,1mm*(para já).  Houve alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados puxados a vento, e neste momento o céu encontra-se encoberto.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Out 2015 às 17:17)

Boa tarde! Durante a madrugada vento forte e chuva moderada, a tendência continuou durante a manhã, tambem houve trovoada!


----------



## Paelagius (5 Out 2015 às 18:00)

180S 17:18


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Out 2015 às 18:35)

Tudo muito mais calmo por agora. O vento sopra fraco a moderado. Céu muito nublado.


Aproxima-se mais uma linha de células para o Litoral Norte, deverá entrar ao início da noite. É de esperar aguaceiros fortes e possíveis trovoadas, porém será a lotaria do costume. Até agora o Alto Minho e os vizinhos galegos têm levado a melhor.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Out 2015 às 18:52)

Eis que o vento volta a intensificar-se, teremos agora os episódios finais do evento.


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 19:07)

vão nascendo muitos aguaceiros em terra no litoral norte, como se vê no radar


----------



## guimeixen (5 Out 2015 às 19:12)

Grande chuvada!


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Out 2015 às 19:17)

Chuva puxada a vento 

Atuais *18,2km/h *com vento de* SSW *a* 37km/h
*
O acumulado está nos *2,4mm*


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2015 às 19:22)

Mais um aguaceiro forte com rajadas, mas passam rápido a grande velocidade as células


----------



## João Pedro (5 Out 2015 às 20:06)

Boas,
Hoje pouco mais que meia dúzia de pingos caíram por aqui, que flop! É uma verdadeira lotaria e pelos vistos desta vez o Porto, a "minha" parte pelo menos, não vai ganhar grande coisa! 
Valham-nos os 11 mm que caíram entre as 00h00 e a 1h30.


----------



## meteoamador (5 Out 2015 às 20:15)

Por aqui já algum tempo que não chove, apenas vento moderado.

Trovoada hoje já me parece difícil, se houver será rápida e dispersa.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Out 2015 às 20:34)

Olha, está a chover!  Até que enfim!

Vamos lá a ver o que é que disto consegue cá chegar...


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Out 2015 às 20:34)

Por cá ontem acumulou 44,1mm, hoje vai em 21,3mm e grande chuvada agora


----------



## Snifa (5 Out 2015 às 20:37)

Boa chuvada por aqui neste momento


----------



## 1337 (5 Out 2015 às 20:37)

Mas que carga de água impressionante agora


----------



## jcboliveira (5 Out 2015 às 20:55)

estes tipo do alto minho só falam de chuva, para os tipos do douro litoral só mesmo vento.


----------



## smpereira (5 Out 2015 às 20:58)

Que enxurada incrivel  chuva fortissima


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Out 2015 às 21:01)

Por cá agora foram 13.2mm numa hora


----------



## qwerl (5 Out 2015 às 21:10)

Não olho mais para o radar hoje  Já estou farto de ver tudo a passar ao lado, Em Espinho a chover torrencialmente e aqui só vento Já não espero mais deste evento, vá lá que ajudou a desagravar a seca em algumas regiões do Centro e Sul mas por aqui foi um fiasco total. Que venha o próximo...


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Out 2015 às 21:16)

smpereira disse:


> Que enxurada incrivel  chuva fortissima



  Chuvada louca por aqui também! A intensidade máxima de chuva chegou aos* 122,6mm/hr
*
Radar estava assim:






Após o aguaceiro a temperatura desceu bastante, sigo com *16,8ºC*


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Out 2015 às 21:38)

Por cá o céu já apresenta boas abertas, vento mais calmo.


Acumulados 29,3 mm.


----------



## cookie (5 Out 2015 às 21:43)

Tarde seca apenas com vento.
Às 18:00 o céu estava assim


----------



## smpereira (5 Out 2015 às 21:59)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Chuvada louca por aqui também! A intensidade máxima de chuva chegou aos* 122,6mm/hr
> *
> Radar estava assim:
> 
> ...




Foi realmente uma enxurrada incrível que se abateu por aqui, com os ecos vermelhos mesmo por cima de nós, numa da partes piores estava a chegar a casa de carro e praticamente teve que se parar o carro com a quantidade de agua, a visibilidade era quase nenhuma, incrível mesmo, foi para compensar o dia em que a chuva foi praticamente residual, apenas uns aguaceiro ou outro fracos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Out 2015 às 22:06)

Aproximam-se mais células, provavelmente os últimos cartuchos. A ver se dá para umas fotos.


Estava à espera convecção mais forte, o dia foi no geral um fracasso quanto a trovoadas.


----------



## 1337 (5 Out 2015 às 22:07)

A chuvada de á umas horas atrás rendeu 14.1 mm em apenas 15 minutos


----------



## Macuser (5 Out 2015 às 23:16)

cstools.net disse:


> No seguimento de uma rajada de vento houve um barulho, dei por uma falta de uma árvore, mas fui lá baixo e não encontrei árvore caída.
> De certo inclinou-se e daí vejo agora uma falha por entre as outras, ainda ontem fiz gravação e na parte do poste não se via todo e agora já se vê o poste todo como tivesse uma árvore caído de lá.
> 
> O Rio Minho está com umas ondas bem grandes, olhando para os barcos parecem que estão no mar.




Boas...

É abrir o caso da "Arvore Desaparecida". 

Quando souberes onde essa arvore foi, avisa  

A Sério, quando souberes o que se passou...

Cumprimentos


----------



## Teles (5 Out 2015 às 23:19)

Macuser se for uma árvore centenária faz toda a diferença!


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Out 2015 às 23:30)

Boas,

Estão *17,3ºC* com *94% *de Humidade, o vento ainda sopra moderado as rajadas andam pelos *50km/h*
O acumulados *9,4mm* ; *18mm* no total do evento.

Gráfico da minha estação das ultimas 48h 











Cenário perto das 16h , virado para Sueste


----------



## João Pedro (5 Out 2015 às 23:37)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Cenário perto das 16h , virado para Sueste


Belíssima!  Alguma coisa que me anime já que o São Pedro tirou férias aqui por estes lados...


----------



## Paelagius (5 Out 2015 às 23:41)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Cenário perto das 16h , virado para Sueste



Espetáculo! Por aqui, não foi para além disto às 15.49:


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Out 2015 às 23:41)

Mais uma boa chuvada há pouco puxada a vento!


----------



## james (6 Out 2015 às 00:28)

Mas que dilúvio!!!

Que noite tempestuosa!


----------



## StormRic (6 Out 2015 às 00:35)

Litoral norte com novo "festival" de chuva mas mais para o interior:






Mais de 60 mm em 6h em Lamas de Mouro, 69,5 mm, o Gerês deve estar com as cascatas em grande.

Relativamente escasso pelo Porto.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Out 2015 às 00:50)

Woww que dilúvio! 


E que ventania, a chuva vai em todas as direcções, até de baixo para cima!


----------



## PauloSR (6 Out 2015 às 00:52)

Acabo de regressar à vila da Povoa de Lanhoso, depois de uma ida ao balneário publico termal de "os Baños", em Bubaces (Espanha), muito próximo da fronteira da Portela do Homem (Gerês). E que bem que soube estar nas aguas cálidas enquanto a chuva torrencial e bem fresca nos caía na cabeça e refrescava a face, imprimindo um incrivel choque termico... Mas adiante, peço desde já desculpa pelo off topic.

A viagem de regresso foi marcada por aguaceiros fortes, tendo as rajadas de vento como companhia. Na zona de Vieira do Minho a chuva parou. Neste momento, ausencia de vento e chuva pela Póvoa de Lanhoso.

De salientar que o rio que corre ao lado do balneario termal se encontra com grande caudal, bem como as cascatas que serpenteiam a serra.

Tenham uma boa noite!


----------



## james (6 Out 2015 às 01:02)

Grande ventania!


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Out 2015 às 01:35)

37,1 mm acumulados ontem. 89,4mm nos dois dias. 


Por agora não chove. Pelo que vejo no radar os aguaceiros fortes continuarão pela madrugada fora.


----------



## ampa62 (6 Out 2015 às 03:41)

Começou a chover forte com rajadas de vento


----------



## cookie (6 Out 2015 às 07:26)

Por aqui ainda apenas vento.


----------



## GabKoost (6 Out 2015 às 07:36)

Noite marcada por aguaceirtos ocasionais de forte intensidade. O vento foi presença constante. 

Há pouco choveu intensamente durante cerca de 5 minutos o que fez subir a contagem da noite para cerca de 20mm.

Mais alguns mm deverão ser acumulados pela manhã mas dverãos er os últimos!


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Out 2015 às 07:55)

Bom dia. 

O dia começa com chuva fraca num céu encoberto e acompanhada de vento fraco a moderado de SO.
O acumulado de ontem ficou-se pelos 14,7 mm e o de hoje é de 6,7 mm.

*Tatual: 15,2ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## james (6 Out 2015 às 09:04)

Bom dia,  chove intensamente por aqui!


----------



## Névoa (6 Out 2015 às 11:34)

Mais um aguaceiro. A novidade é que hoje já parece estar mais fresquinho.


----------



## smpereira (6 Out 2015 às 12:04)

Boas,

Mais uma carga de água, forte aguaceiro que acabou de cair


----------



## smpereira (6 Out 2015 às 12:35)

A chuva continua a cair e a temperatura arrefeceu bastante.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Out 2015 às 13:04)

Chove bem junto ao Hospital de São João


----------



## qwerl (6 Out 2015 às 18:58)

Boa tarde
Por aqui céu encoberto neste momento. Atuais *17,7ºC*
Durante a noite e manhã ocorreram aguaceiros que foram diminuindo de intensidade ao longo do tempo. Ovar tem um acumulado de *2,0mm *(aqui o acumulado deve estar um pouco mais alto), o que faz um total do evento de *21,1mm*


----------



## Veterano (7 Out 2015 às 08:14)

Bom dia. Manhã fresca, com 12,2º e vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2015 às 08:30)

Bom dia, 

manhã fresca com mínima de *11.4 ºC*

Neste momento 12.0ºC.


----------



## cookie (7 Out 2015 às 13:56)

E depois de um amanhecer tranquilo, com céu limpo, sol e 14graus, eis que vêm as nuvens, algumas bem negras, a ameaçar com uns aguaceiros.


----------



## Macuser (7 Out 2015 às 19:51)

Olá Amigos

Alguém está de olho nisto?




Furacão Joaquim Actualização by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr

Cumprimentos


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2015 às 19:53)

Boas,

Temperaturas a arrefecer , mínima desceu aos *10,2ºC* pelas 8h.

Durante a tarde apareceram algumas nuvens, a maxima foi de apenas *17ºC* às 17h.

Agora céu limpo, atuais *14,6ºC* e *79%* de Humidade. Vento de Norte / NNW,  a tornar o ambiente ainda mais fresco.

Foto tirada na tarde do dia 3, céu coberto de altocumulus.





Deixo aqui o registo dos acumulados deste ultimo evento de Chuva . Os valores diários são do período: 00h UTC do dia até às 00h UTC do dia seguinte.




Devido à falta de estações na Zona do Gerês , coloquei esta última linha, para fazer referência à estação de Lobios que fica a cerca 10km de Lindoso.


----------



## Macuser (7 Out 2015 às 20:21)

Macuser disse:


> Olá Amigos
> 
> Alguém está de olho nisto?
> 
> ...



Finalmente IPMA Pronunciou-se 

**Ex furacão Joaquin**

Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2015-10-07
17:16 e 2015-10-11 23:59 Ex furacão Joaquin O ex furacão Joaquin
encontrava-se às 12UTC do dia 7 de Outubro no Atlântico em 41ºN
47ºW, segundo o National Hurricane Center (NHC), a entidade oficial
de vigilância e previsão de depressões tropicais e furacões no
Oceano Atlântico. Deixou de ser furacão e passou a ser classificado
como tempestade tropical, com a consequente diminuição da
intensidade do vento no seu centro.Nos próximos dias, esta
depressão irá ter uma trajetória para ENE sobre o Atlântico, com
velocidade aproximada de 30 kt, deslocando-se em direção à Europa.
Neste trajeto irá enfraquecer e perderá as suas características
tropicais, tornando-se uma depressão extratropical no final de dia
8, quinta-feira.De acordo com a última previsão disponível do NHC,
um dos cenários mais prováveis será que esta depressão se aproxime
da Península Ibérica no próximo dia 10 de outubro.Deste modo,
prevê-se ocorrência de períodos de chuva, intensificação do
vento e aumento da agitação marítima a partir do meio da tarde de
dia 10, sábado.Convém salientar que existe alguma incerteza
associada à trajetória desta depressão, pelo que pode haver
alterações neste cenário meteorológico.Para mais detalhes e
atualizações nos próximos dias, consultar:http://www.ipma.pt Qua,
07 Out 2015 17:23:07 

Ver localização no mapa <http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/>

Ler mais <http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/comunicados/>

**Por favor, não responda a este email
Este serviço é disponibilizado sem custos pelo Instiuto Português
do Mar e da Atmosfera Visite-nos no portal do Instituto Português do
Mar e da Atmosfera <http://www.ipma.pt/>

Esta mensagem foi-lhe enviada porque está inscrito nas listas de
divulgação do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera. Poderá
cancelar a inscrição <http://subscricoes.ipma.pt.pt/?p=unsubscribe>
, inscrever-se em mais listas
<http://subscricoes.ipma.pt/?p=subscribe>
ou alterar os seus dados <http://subscricoes.ipma.pt/?p=preferences>
**



--



--
Powered by PHPlist, www.phplist.com --


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2015 às 20:37)

Boas, 

por aqui a máxima foi de *17.6 ºc* 

Neste momento vai arrefecendo com 13.6 ºc e 84 % de HR.


----------



## cookie (7 Out 2015 às 22:00)

Final da tarde de hoje




Temperatura atual 15 graus e HR 87%


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Out 2015 às 22:43)

Boa noite.

O dia começou fresco, com alguns bancos de nevoeiro nas zonas baixas\vales. Por cá o sol brilhou logo de manhã bem cedo.
O vento soprou em geral fraco.

*Tmín: 7,0ºC
Tmáx: 18,4ºC

Tatual: 10,7ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2015 às 06:48)

Bom dia,

manhã fresca, temperatura actual e mínima do dia : *8.6 ºc*.


----------



## karkov (8 Out 2015 às 08:42)

Manhã por cá


----------



## james (8 Out 2015 às 08:45)

Bom dia,  

Manhã muito fria,  com uma tmin de apenas 7 graus.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2015 às 11:54)

Boas,

Por aqui manhã e madrugada de lestada moderada, a mínima foi de *8,0ºC. * 

Gráfico da minha estação :




A temperatura aparente desceu aos 4,5ºC pelas 6:24h

Neste momento *16,8ºC* com *71%* de humidade e vento de ENE a *9,7km/h*


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2015 às 19:44)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui o registo dos acumulados deste ultimo evento de Chuva . Os valores diários são do período: 00h UTC do dia até às 00h UTC do dia seguinte.



 excelente trabalho! Vamos pôr no tópico de climatologia. Sem dúvida de que a inclusão de estações vizinhas perto da fronteira ajudam a ter uma ideia da precipitação no Alto Minho. Qualquer dia fazemos uma subscrição para pôr uma estação de volta no Gerês, na própria vila ou na Portela do Homem ou mesmo Léonte.




Macuser disse:


> **Ex furacão Joaquin**



Está tudo no tópico do furacão ou na previsão a curto prazo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2015 às 20:21)

StormRic disse:


> excelente trabalho! Vamos pôr no tópico de climatologia. Sem dúvida de que a inclusão de estações vizinhas perto da fronteira ajudam a ter uma ideia da precipitação no Alto Minho. Qualquer dia fazemos uma subscrição para pôr uma estação de volta no Gerês, na própria vila ou na Portela do Homem ou mesmo Léonte.



Obrigado 
A verdade é que ficamos sem saber a quantidade de precipitação que recebe,  a região mais chuvosa em Portugal continental... 
Na vertente nordeste da Serra da Peneda, a estação de Castro Laboreiro leva *128mm* acumulados este mês
Link: http://www.weatherlink.com/user/ecp/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2015 às 20:33)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A verdade é que ficamos sem saber a quantidade de precipitação que recebe, a região mais chuvosa em Portugal continental...
> Na vertente nordeste da Serra da Peneda, a estação de Castro Laboreiro leva *128mm* acumulados este mês
> Link: http://www.weatherlink.com/user/ecp/index.php?view=summary&headers=1



Se Lamas de Mouro já ultrapassa os 200 mm e Cabril os 140 mm, o alto Gerês e Peneda devem ter chegado aos 250 mm, provavelmente, pois estas perturbações foram mais eficientes em altitude.


----------



## qwerl (8 Out 2015 às 21:43)

Boa noite 
Está fresquinho lá fora. Neste momento céu limpo, *13,8ºC *e vento quase nulo. Acredito que esta noite vou ter uma bela mínima


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2015 às 22:55)

Boa noite,

Por aqui a máxima foi de *19,2ºC* .

A mínima bem fresca, para encontrar uma temperatura igual tenho que recuar até dia 28 de Abril. Orvalho da madrugada rendeu *0,2mm.*

Agora estão *14,2ºC* com* 75%* de Humidade e vento fraco de NNE

Foto de ontem ao final do dia


----------



## bmelo (9 Out 2015 às 09:54)

karkov disse:


> Manhã por cá





esse quadrante é de que carro ?


----------



## karkov (9 Out 2015 às 10:08)

bmelo disse:


> esse quadrante é de que carro ?


Clio IV


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Out 2015 às 14:45)

Boa tarde,

A mínima ficou-se pelos *11,9ºC* ao nascer do sol.

Agora algumas nuvens altas a vir de NW , estão *18ºC* e* 77%* de Humidade. Brisa marítima de WSW.

Cartas de pressões às 13h:


----------



## cookie (9 Out 2015 às 15:46)

Em VC manhã de sol com 12 graus. De momento mantém-se o sol embora haja nebulosidade nas redondezas. Temperatura atual - 21,7 ; HR - 81%


----------



## Paula (9 Out 2015 às 16:47)

Boa tarde. Manhã bem fresca e de céu praticamente limpo.

Algumas nuvens agora pela tarde.
Temperatura atual nos 24.3ºC.


----------



## cookie (9 Out 2015 às 17:28)

Parece uma tarde de primavera. No horizonte nada... Resta aguardar pelo temporal... Como o prevêem?


----------



## qwerl (9 Out 2015 às 17:38)

Boas
Mínima de *10,0ºC *
Por agora um belo dia de sol, com *19,9ºC. *Já se avistam algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## cookie (9 Out 2015 às 22:30)

Ja recebo alertas do rain alarm. Chuva a 13kms.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Out 2015 às 22:53)

Boa noite,

Por aqui a máxima foi de *19,2ºC* perto das 16h, a humidade desceu aos 64%.

A temperatura está em ligeira subida e o vento está de Sul a aumentar de intensidade. Neste momento estão *16,3ºC* com *76%* HR e vento sopra a *14,5km/h *rajadas de* 22,5km/h.*

Pressão atual: *1008,94 hPa *a descer.

Edit: Já chove !


----------



## HélderCosta (9 Out 2015 às 23:04)

Boa Noite, 
Já chove por Vila Nova de Gaia e vento a aumentar a sua intensidade de Sul.
Notasse claramente que estamos debaixo dos restos do ex furacão Joaquin.

Ps: Tenho algumas fotos do final do dia mas não as consigo colocar aqui, alguém me consegue explicar como se faz?


----------



## jpmartins (9 Out 2015 às 23:06)

Boa noite,

Os primeiros 0.2mm deste evento 
Temp. actual 16.0ºC
Hr 87%


----------



## dj_teko (9 Out 2015 às 23:14)

Boas por aqui as primeiras pingas deste evento


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2015 às 23:20)

HélderCosta disse:


> Ps: Tenho algumas fotos do final do dia mas não as consigo colocar aqui, alguém me consegue explicar como se faz?



http://imgur.com/

*Upload images* (em cima à esquerda)

_*Browse your computer*_

_*Start upload*_

*Share... more *(lado direito)

_*BBcode*_ (rato sobre o ícone, clicar)

Colar no texto da mensagem


Venham as fotos!


----------



## HélderCosta (9 Out 2015 às 23:25)

Este foi o final da tarde com a aproximação dos restos do Ex Furacão Joaquin.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2015 às 23:44)

HélderCosta disse:


> Este foi o final da tarde com a aproximação dos restos do Ex Furacão Joaquin.



 interessante como aí a chegada parecia mais atrasada do que cá no centro e afinal receberam já chuva também, talvez até mais do que aqui.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Out 2015 às 23:50)

Boa noite.

Por aqui já chove desde há 10 minutos. São pingas de tamanho moderadamente grossas.
O vento está calmo...

*Tatual: 13,8ºC
Hr: 83%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Out 2015 às 23:52)

StormRic disse:


> interessante como aí a chegada parecia mais atrasada do que cá no centro e afinal receberam já chuva também, talvez até mais do que aqui.



A chuva fraca que caiu por aqui terá sido daquela frente oclusa ?


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2015 às 23:56)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A chuva fraca que caiu por aqui terá sido daquela frente oclusa ?



Sim, também  me parece que foi.
A análise das 18h utc colocou, no entanto, a aproximação de toda a depressão e frentes um pouco mais atrasada do que nessa previsão das 00h, e com o centro ligeiramente mais cavado.


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2015 às 00:02)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Cartas de pressões às 13h:



Comparando agora as cartas das 12h utc, o centro na análise já não estava tão cavado como previsto e a frente já tinha ocludido em toda a extensão. Pequenas diferenças no entanto.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Out 2015 às 00:04)

Por aqui já pinga e o vento já puxa!


----------



## guimeixen (10 Out 2015 às 00:37)

Acabaram de cair algumas pingas grossas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Out 2015 às 00:46)

Temperatura a subir , atuais *16,8ºC* e vento de SSE a *8km/h*



StormRic disse:


> Poente com cores apenas nos intervalos entre as espessas e variadas nuvens médias e altas; perdeu as cores rapidamente devido ao horizonte distante estar bloqueado por nebulosidade mais baixa.



Idêntico por aqui:


----------



## HélderCosta (10 Out 2015 às 01:01)

StormRic disse:


> interessante como aí a chegada parecia mais atrasada do que cá no centro e afinal receberam já chuva também, talvez até mais do que aqui.


Não era previsto ter chovido ou caído apenas umas pingas aqui tão cedo, sendo que a previsão só indicava chuva a partir do final da manha ou inicio da tarde! Visto que sendo restos de furacão, tanto pode ganhar alguma intensidade como perder, mas vamos vendo o evoluir da situação.


----------



## guimeixen (10 Out 2015 às 01:02)

Chove agora com mais intensidade.


----------



## PauloSR (10 Out 2015 às 01:03)

Ja chove por terras de Maria da Fonte... E com alguma intensidade. Confesso que não estava a contar (para já...)

Boa noite e bom fim-de-semana a todos!


----------



## HélderCosta (10 Out 2015 às 01:08)

Pelos vistos acho que este ex furacão nos pregou uma partida, pois ninguém contava com chuva já tão cedo!
Será que haverá mais novidades pela noite/dia ??


----------



## RDCF (10 Out 2015 às 01:59)

Boa noite? Este é o meu 1 post neste fórum (espero que seja o 1 de muitos) neste fórum que me foi aconselhado por entusiastas da meteorologia como eu. Antes de mais, obrigado por terem aceite a minha inscrição. 2 questões: alguém sabe o porque de ter sido atribuído o nome Joaquin a este furacão? Pelo menos para mim é algo que me deixa curioso.A minha 2 questão é saber se devo tomar precauções para a chegada do mesmo? Sou de Vila Nova de Gaia. Agradecimentos e cumprimentos.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (10 Out 2015 às 02:00)

Ouvi um barrulho estranho as 1H53 e 1H57 lá fora. Será que foi algum sismo nesta zona de Braga?


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2015 às 03:03)

Olá, bem vindo ao fórum!

Relativamente à situação presente é um evento normal e até pouco intenso para a época. Nada de especial é esperado para terra, apenas há que tomar cuidado com o mar, como aliás se pode ver pelos avisos emitidos pelo IPMA, http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.tempo.presente/index.html

Os nomes dos ciclones tropicais constam de listas previamente já elaboradas para cada ano. Por exemplo nesta altura já estão feitas as listas para todos os anos até 2020, ver nesta ligação: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/aboutnames.shtml

Bons seguimentos!


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2015 às 03:07)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Ouvi um barrulho estranho as 1H53 e 1H57 lá fora. Será que foi algum sismo nesta zona de Braga?



Barulho só? Sem sentir qualquer trepidação? Não foi sismo de certeza.

A última ocorrência registada pelo IPMA foi às 20h30, http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismicidade/


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Out 2015 às 03:29)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Ouvi um barrulho estranho as 1H53 e 1H57 lá fora. Será que foi algum sismo nesta zona de Braga?



Não dei por nada. Deve ter sido o membro que foi banido há pouco a chegar do espaço. 



Voltando ao tema, por cá já pingou mas ainda muito residual. Está fresco e uma leve neblina paira no ar. Vento nulo.


----------



## cookie (10 Out 2015 às 09:30)

Por vc pouca chuva e fraca. Amanheceu sem vento mas ha coisa de 40 minutos surgiu o vento.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Out 2015 às 10:34)

Bom dia,

Chuva e vento fracos pelo Porto e 16,3ºC neste momento. Ao amanhecer o sol ainda espreitou por entre as nuvens, estando agora o céu totalmente coberto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Out 2015 às 10:41)

Boas,

Por aqui céu nublado e chuva fraca. Está fresco, sigo com *14,6ºC* que é a mínima do dia.
Vento sopra a* 17,7km/h* de ESE. Acumulados *0,2mm* até ao momento.


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Out 2015 às 12:22)

Por cá só uns pingos... vento sopra bem


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Out 2015 às 14:35)

Boas,

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado com bastante abertas, ao sol até se está bem.

Estão *19,7ºC* com *76%* de humidade e vento de Sueste a *21,2km/h. *Rajada máxima de *59,5km/h* às 14:01h


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Out 2015 às 15:54)

Chove bem!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (10 Out 2015 às 19:14)

StormRic disse:


> Barulho só? Sem sentir qualquer trepidação? Não foi sismo de certeza.
> 
> A última ocorrência registada pelo IPMA foi às 20h30, http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismicidade/



Boa tarde Caro StormRic,

Nos 3 últimos sismos que senti por cá não houve qualquer tipo de trepidação, apenas barulho muito estranho, bastante característico dos terramotos. 

Por exemplo o último sentido em braga no dia 02 de Maio 2015 foi de madrugada e estava acordado e não houve abalo apenas ouvi lá fora um barulho muito intenso tipo forte trovão sabendo que nessa noite não havia qualquer atividade elétrica.

O anterior sismo que presenciei no dia 2 de Janeiro 2014 também de madrugada (foi às 02h46 e estava também sem sono e parecia um camboio a passar por baixo da habitação com um barulho assustador).

O sismo que presencei em plena tarde foi exatamente no dia 13 de Fevereiro 2013, estava em casa e ouvi um apenas um som tão forte que pensei que um Boing 747 Jumbo estava a passar por cima da minha casa e como não vi nada, nem  pesados na estrada percebi logo que era um sismo cujo epicentro verificou-se de seguida na zona de Valongo (Porto).

Cmps


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Out 2015 às 20:27)

Uma chuvada curta mas moderada intensidade e agora chove fraco. Período mais chuvoso do dia, sempre cinzento, sem sol e com vento fraco. 
Tem sido assim este sábado.
A todos um excelente fim de semana...


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2015 às 21:57)

Acumulados insignificantes em todo o litoral norte, comparados com o resto do território, situação curiosa, por ser esta a região mais próxima do centro da depressão.


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2015 às 22:06)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde Caro StormRic,
> 
> Nos 3 últimos sismos que senti por cá não houve qualquer tipo de trepidação, apenas barulho muito estranho, bastante característico dos terramotos.
> 
> ...



Mas esses sismos que refere foram registados pelo IPMA. Desta vez não houve qualquer registo de sismo em toda a região norte.

Interessantes esses relatos e o facto de nesse local não se sentir a trepidação mas apenas o ruído. Houve mais testemunhos desse género nessa área? A habitação é de que tipo?


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Out 2015 às 00:32)

Boa noite,
Chuva fraca por aqui   

Estão *16,6ºC* com* 93%* de Humidade.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Out 2015 às 02:49)

Boas,

Vai finalmente chovendo pelo Porto, depois de um sábado quase completamente seco (caíram umas pingas pelas 22h30). O acumulado de hoje, domingo, vai nos 0,5 mm e estão 17,1ºC neste momento.

Ao amanhecer o céu apresentava-se bastante interessante:



Undulating skies. Porto, 10-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Undulating skies. Porto, 10-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Undulating skies. Porto, 10-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Veterano (11 Out 2015 às 10:23)

Bom dia. Chuva fraca mas contínua, vento fraco e 17,2º.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2015 às 10:29)

Bom dia.

Por cá a chuva é fraca mas contínua.
Fiz a viagem entre Penafiel, Paredes e Paços de Ferreira há pouco. Nas cidades de Paredes e Penafiel apenas algum chuvisco se fazia sentir, mas já ao aproximar de Paços de Ferreira o céu apresentava-se com nebulosidade baixa (totalmente encoberto) e chuva contínua, nalguns locais quase moderada.
O vento está calmo.
O acumulado de hoje é de *4,3 mm*.
O radar de Arouca está sem dados desde as 22h. 

*Tatual: 16,1ºC
Hr: 93%
*​*Continuação de um bom domingo. *


----------



## smpereira (11 Out 2015 às 10:33)

Bom dia, 
Manhã de muita chuva e continua,  por vezes forte até .


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2015 às 10:36)

Bom dia,

ao contrario do dia de ontem em que pouco choveu ( *0.3 mm* acumulados por aqui ) hoje o dia segue chuvoso com chuva fraca a moderada mas contínua, sigo com *4.6 mm* acumulados até ao momento, segundo o IPMA ,para a tarde, há condições para ocorrerem trovoadas, vamos ver 

16.9 ºc actuais e vento fraco de S/SSE.


----------



## cookie (11 Out 2015 às 12:42)

Arrisco a dizer que em VC a montanha pariu um rato. Apenas algum vento e um ou outro aguaceiro moderados. De resto ou chuva fraca ou ausência de chuva.


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Out 2015 às 13:06)

Por cá acumulado de 4,8mm


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Out 2015 às 13:32)

Boas,

Por aqui a mínima de *16,2ºC. *Agora estão *17,3ºC* e *97%* de Humidade. Vento de Sul / SSW a* 25,5km/h *
Acumulado está nos *6,4mm* , rate máximo *21,6mm/hr* às 10:31h
Imagem satélite das 13h, com uma linha de instabilidade a atravessar Portugal e já com convecção na parte oeste do núcleo, a tender contorná-lo


----------



## supercell (11 Out 2015 às 13:59)

Por aqui tudo bem calmo, com céu muito nublado, espero que a noite nos reserve algo melhor.. Para já ainda parece tudo muito distante.


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Out 2015 às 14:08)

Chove com alguma intensidade neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2015 às 14:17)

Interessante alinhamento de células ali no flanco Norte da depressão:

A Oeste do núcleo também já alguma convecção 







Sigo com *7 mm* acumulados, não chove de momento.

O GFS 6 z prevê alguns acumulados mais significativos ali no extremo NW


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Out 2015 às 14:59)

Por aqui já está há cerca de uma hora a chover moderadamente, por vezes com certa intensidade. 


Bela tarde de outono.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Out 2015 às 15:13)

Da parte da manha, chuva fraca.Nada de especial, este evento foi um fiasco!!!?!


----------



## james (11 Out 2015 às 15:25)

Boa tarde,

Chove bem,  com bastante vento também.

P.S.  Tendo em conta os modelos,  sempre tive a ideia que este evento seria mais intenso para amanhã,  cá no Norte.

Edit: vendo bem o GFS e o ECMWF ,  prometem para o Litoral Norte,  cape bastante elevado,  aguaceiros fortes,  pessoalmente acho que entre o final da tarde de hoje e o final da tarde de amanhã,  vamos ter um bom temporal ( pelo menos os modelos prometem) .


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Out 2015 às 16:17)

Aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de algum vento 

Acumulado subiu para os *6,8mm*


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Out 2015 às 16:21)

A chuva abrandou, agora apenas chuvisca.

Quanto ao que se fala por aqui sobre o evento, sinceramente não sei porque é que se fala na palavra fiasco, pois sempre se soube que os efeitos do ex furacão Joaquin iam ser residuais. Há que ter mais atenção às previsões e mesmo às notícias da comunicação social, até porque mesmo na maioria delas estava bem explícito que não teríamos nada de relevante. A maioria das pessoas bastou-lhes ouvir "furacão em Portugal" (que também não está correcto) e começaram-se logo a preparar para a tempestade, enfim.

E ainda para mais, como referiu o james, a parte que terá de facto mais interesse ainda está para vir, que será mais para o fim do dia/próxima madrugada aqui no NW, com a aproximação do centro da depressão ao continente, trazendo aguaceiros possivelmente convectivos, embora também sem grande relevância. Também amanhã à tarde poderá haver algo, mas isso falar-se-á mais para a frente.

E eis que volta a chover moderadamente.


----------



## boneli (11 Out 2015 às 16:45)

A questão é que o evento ainda não terminou e também não percebo o porquê dizer que foi como se já tivesse terminado.

Mesmo assim acho que se associou em demasia  este evento ao Joaquim e no fundo o que recebemos foram apenas "restos" e nada mais.

Os modelos no meu ponto de vista nunca mostraram um grande evento, no entanto repito que ainda não terminou mas ás vezes levanta-se demasiado a fasquia sem necessidade nenhuma.


----------



## cookie (11 Out 2015 às 18:47)

Por vc até o vento sendo moderado foi assim para o fracote. Sabíamos que este evento era "apenas" uma depressão mas esperava algo mais forte porque onde vivo é muito comum apanharmos com ventos que levam tudo à frente mesmo em eventos assim. E reitero que até ao momento, em VC, nem em termos de vento nem de chuva este evento se destacou. Veremos o que nos reserva a noite.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Out 2015 às 19:19)

Boas,
Dia bastante chuvoso hoje pelo Porto, embora a chuva tenha sido fraca por vezes muito persistente; boa para infiltrar bem no solo. Aqui por esta parte do burgo acumulou até agora 4,3 mm. Estão 17,7ºC e a humidade nos 100%.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Out 2015 às 19:20)

Já há atividade elétrica em células a WNW daqui , vamos esperar...






Sigo com *17,1ºC* e vento fraco de SSW. Pressão atual *1002,4hPa*
Acumulados *7,0mm*


----------



## João Pedro (11 Out 2015 às 19:23)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Já há atividade elétrica em células a WNW daqui , vamos esperar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estão com um aspeto muito interessante essas "bolas de algodão". Vamos lá a ver se "o algodão não engana"!


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Out 2015 às 19:23)

Notório o fervilhar de células ali junto do núcleo da depressão, embora sem grande actividade, para já. À medida que avança para Este surgirão mais células que deverão chegar ao Litoral Norte e Centro nas próximas horas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Out 2015 às 19:31)

Células com topos de 12km a oeste da Galiza


----------



## João Pedro (11 Out 2015 às 19:49)

Bonita imagem de hoje:




EODIS Worldview


----------



## qwerl (11 Out 2015 às 19:52)

Boas
Por aqui alguma chuva durante a noite e manhã,  e alguns aguaceiros fracos esporádicos durante a tarde. Acumulado de *6,3mm* em Ovar.
Veremos o que a noite e o dia de amanhã nos traz. Aquelas células têm bom aspeto mas duvido que cheguem a terra assim.


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Out 2015 às 20:20)

Por cá acumulou 7,2mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Out 2015 às 20:21)

Está-me a parecer é que vai ser uma boa noite para ir à praia na tentativa de ver uns raios, dado que as células se estão a mover paralelamente à costa e algo estagnadas.


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2015 às 21:22)

João Pedro disse:


> Ao amanhecer o céu apresentava-se bastante interessante:



Excelente!



Joaopaulo disse:


> e já com convecção na parte oeste do núcleo, a tender contorná-lo





JoaoCodeco disse:


> Da parte da manha, chuva fraca.Nada de especial, este evento foi um fiasco!!!?!



Isto, para o norte até agora, foi só o Joaquin a fazer exercícios de aquecimento e a alimentar-se de humidade...



Joaopaulo disse:


> Já há atividade elétrica em células a WNW daqui



Agora é que vai começar a parte mais interessante da actuação do Joaquin, preparem-se! 



Ruipedroo disse:


> Está-me a parecer é que vai ser uma boa noite para ir à praia na tentativa de ver uns raios


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2015 às 21:23)

Boa noite.

Não é um temporal mas apenas uma depressão que nos trouxe chuva e pouco vento.
Nalguns locais com mais , noutros com menos chuva.
Por cá o acumulado é de *18,0 mm*, fruto de bastantes horas de chuva fraca, por vezes moderada.
O vento máximo foi de 17,6 km\h (17.27h) e rajada máx. de 21,2 km\h (17.20h) - quanto ao vento está tudo dito...

Em relação à depressão extra-tropical "Joaquin". Aquilo que chamamos "restos" foi apenas o núcleo já em fase de "enchimento", acompanhado de pouca nebulosidade comparado com a que tinha até à região a norte dos Açores. Este núcleo sobre água frias apenas deslocou uma massa de ar mais húmido da região entre a Madeira e os Açores, e que apenas agora é capaz de levar à formação de células mais fortes - o problema aqui é que essas células estão sobre o mar (como modelado), e a dúvida é saber se será capaz de as arrastar ou de se formarem mais nos flancos SO ou S. Se isso se verificar ainda poderemos assistir a mais qualquer coisa deste evento. Acompanhemos...


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Out 2015 às 21:57)

Conjunto de células ao largo da Figueira da Foz , desolam-se lentamente para NNE / NE


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Out 2015 às 22:17)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Conjunto de células ao largo da Figueira da Foz , desolam-se lentamente para NNE / NE



Que rota é que esse aglomerado de células deverá seguir? Eu tentei traçar a sua trajetória mas não tenho a certeza de que seja este o percurso, tudo depende do movimento de rotação do Joaquin estar mais ou menos próximo (penso eu)


----------



## jpmartins (11 Out 2015 às 22:18)

Pessoal mais seguimento...

Célula a aproximar de W a entrar por Aveiro, vamos ver o que irá trazer.
Sigo com 18.7ºC, 2.0mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Out 2015 às 22:18)

@Mr. Neves Estás te a esquecer que o Joaquin vai andando para Sul à medida que isso acontece, provavelmente, portanto deverá ser um pouco abaixo do Porto.


----------



## jpmartins (11 Out 2015 às 22:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Que rota é que esse aglomerado de células deverá seguir? Eu tentei traçar a sua trajetória mas não tenho a certeza de que seja este o percurso, tudo depende do movimento de rotação do Joaquin estar mais ou menos próximo (penso eu)


Penso que entrará aqui por Aveiro


----------



## stormiday (11 Out 2015 às 22:25)

jpmartins disse:


> Pessoal mais seguimento...
> 
> Célula a aproximar de W a entrar por Aveiro, vamos ver o que irá trazer.
> Sigo com 18.7ºC, 2.0mm.


Viva. Também já a estou a monitorizar... espero que traga alguma animação a estes lados. Abraço.


----------



## Teles (11 Out 2015 às 22:27)

Óh Snifa já tens as cameras ao jeito????


----------



## jpmartins (11 Out 2015 às 22:29)

stormiday disse:


> Viva. Também já a estou a monitorizar... espero que traga alguma animação a estes lados. Abraço.



É possível que passe ligeiramente mais a Norte da nossa zona, talvez zona de Ovar/Espinho.


----------



## stormiday (11 Out 2015 às 22:30)

Ainda em relação a essa célula, o Blitzortung já mostra alguma atividade elétrica.

http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=pt&page_0=13


----------



## jpmartins (11 Out 2015 às 22:32)

stormiday disse:


> Ainda em relação a essa célula, o Blitzortung já mostra alguma atividade elétrica.
> 
> http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=pt&page_0=13


Vamos ver, era óptimo alguma animação.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Out 2015 às 22:34)

stormiday disse:


> Ainda em relação a essa célula, o Blitzortung já mostra alguma atividade elétrica.
> 
> http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=pt&page_0=13





jpmartins disse:


> Vamos ver, era óptimo alguma animação.



No sat24 já tem atividade elétrica


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Out 2015 às 22:34)

Por aqui não chove de momento, céu encoberto.


E a coisa começa-se a compor finalmente. Tem bom aspecto para os lados de Aveiro e Galiza.


----------



## stormiday (11 Out 2015 às 22:36)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por aqui não chove de momento, céu encoberto.
> 
> 
> E a coisa começa-se a compor finalmente. Tem bom aspecto para os lados de Aveiro e Galiza.


É verdade. A zona da Galiza já tem atividade elétrica há umas horas. Felizardos!


----------



## qwerl (11 Out 2015 às 22:45)

jpmartins disse:


> É possível que passe ligeiramente mais a Norte da nossa zona, talvez zona de Ovar/Espinho.



Estou à espera Quero alguma animação


----------



## Estação SP (11 Out 2015 às 23:03)

Na minha opinião a célula ainda não vai afectar o território português, pela analise que fiz através radar.

Fica apenas uma opinião minha


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2015 às 23:06)

Esse aglomerado de células não vai entrar por terra...já está a rodar em torno do centro da depressão. Agora deve estar a afastar-se do território português


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2015 às 23:07)

Estação SP disse:


> Na minha opinião a célula ainda não vai afectar o território português, pela analise que fiz através radar.
> 
> Fica apenas uma opinião minha



Penso o mesmo..ela agora entra na circulação alias já lá esta e vai voltar para o NW...


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Out 2015 às 23:10)

Essa célula deve chegar a terra, na imagem de satélite percebe-se bem isso.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Out 2015 às 23:15)

Mini células bem desenvolvidas ao redor da célula potente


----------



## jpmartins (11 Out 2015 às 23:16)

Está difícil de perceber realmente


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Out 2015 às 23:19)

Tudo muito sobre o mar, tal como previa.


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2015 às 23:20)

A ideia que dá é que a célula está a voltar para NW acompanhando o movimento do centro depressionário, aquelas células na Galiza  deslocam-se para SW/SSW porque  já estão na circulação Norte ou NW da depressão e parecem algo estagnadas, assim sendo ainda é uma incógnita por onde vão entrar, o IPMA colocou em alerta amarelo por precipitação alguns distritos do Norte e Centro


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Out 2015 às 23:21)

Já há células convectivas a oeste daqui, porém muito afastadas. A ver se vejo algo.


O Pessoal do Porto é capaz de conseguir ver alguns clarões.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2015 às 23:23)

Tracei o possível trajeto da célula mas o centro da depressão está a deslocar-se para sul...está mesmo difícil...


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2015 às 23:26)

O centro da depressão aproxima-se, poderão não ser exactamente essas células as primeiras a entrar em terra, mas reparem na linha que se prolonga para sul. Podem desenvolver-se ao longo dessa linha.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Out 2015 às 23:30)

Quando virem clarões avisem


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2015 às 23:32)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Já há células convectivas a oeste daqui, porém muito afastadas. A ver se vejo algo.
> 
> 
> O Pessoal do Porto é capaz de conseguir ver alguns clarões.


Vi agora um clarão muito distante, difuso e amarelado a WSW, já há trovoadas sobre o mar mas ainda bastante longe


----------



## stormiday (11 Out 2015 às 23:37)

Estive lá fora um bocado a olhar para a zone da Figueira da Foz/Furadouro mas nada


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2015 às 00:04)

StormRic disse:


> mas reparem na linha que se prolonga para sul. Podem desenvolver-se ao longo dessa linha.





O IPMA "adiantou-se" e coloca os distritos do litoral norte em alerta amarelo, face à probabilidade dessa linha de instabilidade poder originar precipitação forte quando alcançar o litoral, no seu movimento giratório em torno do centro de baixas pressões.



Tiagolco disse:


> Tracei o possível trajeto da célula mas o centro da depressão está a deslocar-se para sul...está mesmo difícil...



O dentro da depressão estará, neste momento, relativamente bem mais a sul, à latitude de Leiria aproximadamente, de tal forma que a linha de instabilidade tenderá quase a seguir o rumo para norte e tocará apenas a faixa litoral (se se chegar a tocar "terra"), antes de tomar a direcção noroeste.


----------



## jcboliveira (12 Out 2015 às 00:28)

Com a deslocação do centro para sul acho que não é de desprezar a massa sobre a galiza. Embora a rotação esteja a contrariar o deslocamento dando uma massa quase estacionária.


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 00:43)

Elas estão ali "à esquina" a espreitar:





Quando estiver tudo a dormir...


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 00:46)

Duas descargas bem mais perto de Aveiro, há 9 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 01:18)

Trovoada em Vila Nova de Cerveira e Valença, já chegou ao Minho!












O aglomerado ao largo de Aveiro aproxima-se da costa. A linha que se prolonga para sul desloca-se para norte e parece ganhar intensidade.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2015 às 01:23)

E vai quase deixando quase de ser necessário o alerta amarelo para a *faixa litoral* dos distritos do litoral norte... O centro de baixas pressões está em deslocamento para sul e as massas de ar estão a passar a ser do interior para o litoral no noroeste do continente. *Provavelmente*, será no *litoral norte* que se esperará melhor tempo em todo o território de Portugal Continental a partir do final da madrugada...



Gerofil disse:


> O dentro da depressão estará, neste momento, relativamente bem mais a sul, à latitude de Leiria aproximadamente, de tal forma que a linha de instabilidade tenderá quase a seguir o rumo para norte e tocará apenas a faixa litoral (se se chegar a tocar "terra"), antes de tomar a direcção noroeste.



Já quase estava a prever isto... vai passar *quase tudo* sobre o mar, a oeste da linha de costa...


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Out 2015 às 01:34)

Vem algo de sul. A ver no que dá.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Out 2015 às 02:04)

Não dá em nada, a convecção tem sido fraca no geral, aqui no Minho.

Boa noite a todos.


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2015 às 04:15)

Boa noite,

Aguaceiro forte.


----------



## stormiday (12 Out 2015 às 10:01)

Bom dia.

Por aqui tudo calmo. Sigo com um atemperatuda de 20ºC, vento de NE a 14km/h e um acumulado desde as 0h de 4.8mm.

Será que haverá alguma trovoada por estes lados hoje? Já sinto saudades


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Out 2015 às 13:16)

Cumulus congestus em desenvolvimento em Porto Campanhã


----------



## jpmartins (12 Out 2015 às 14:20)

stormiday disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Por aqui tudo calmo. Sigo com um atemperatuda de 20ºC, vento de NE a 14km/h e um acumulado desde as 0h de 4.8mm.
> 
> Será que haverá alguma trovoada por estes lados hoje? Já sinto saudades



Pela imagem de satélite começo a acreditar que ainda vamos ser contemplados pelo menos com uns bons aguaceiros


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2015 às 14:44)

Boa tarde,
Mínima de *16,4ºC. *Acumulados *8,2mm* até ao momento , às 4h choveu torrencialmente rate chegou aos* 82,8mm/hr *

Por aqui estão *23,0ºC* com *65%* de Humidade. Vento de Leste a *16km/h.*

Às 12:45h estavam assim em VNGaia


----------



## cookie (12 Out 2015 às 14:50)

Por vc um calor horrível, sensação de abafo!! O carro chegou aos 29 graus. O céu semelhante ao de v.n. Gaia.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2015 às 15:03)

jpmartins disse:


> Pela imagem de satélite começo a acreditar que ainda vamos ser contemplados pelo menos com uns bons aguaceiros



Elas estão a aproximar-se


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2015 às 15:23)

Célula a descarregar no mar


----------



## Stinger (12 Out 2015 às 15:29)

Acho que era esa que tinha um pontinho vermelho no mar


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Out 2015 às 15:54)

Boa tarde.

O céu tem alternado entre o muito e o parcialmente nublado.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de E\NE.
Com isto temos um dia agradavelmente quente, se bem que por vezes algo desagradável pela elevada humidade que resta das muitas horas de chuva.
O acumulado de hoje é de *5,1 mm*.

*Tatual: 22,7ºC
Hr: 60%*​


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Out 2015 às 16:02)

Aqui por Barcelos vão desfilando uns belos cumulus. Está uma tarde quente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2015 às 16:06)

Eco potente sobre Mira


----------



## stormiday (12 Out 2015 às 16:13)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Elas estão a aproximar-se


Boas.

Avaliando por essa rotação quer dizer que podemos esperar alguma festa por Aveiro?


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Out 2015 às 16:18)

Está agora mesmo uma célula a descarregar no Gerês. São visíveis várias cortinas de chuva.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2015 às 17:12)

stormiday disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Avaliando por essa rotação quer dizer que podemos esperar alguma festa por Aveiro?



Está complicado  ...  Para já não há células com atividade a ENE / E / ESE de Aveiro





Contudo, visto daqui o céu está melhor para esses lados. Foto tirada há cerca uma hora


----------



## qwerl (12 Out 2015 às 17:17)

Boas
Que dia quente este  *23,7ºC *atuais. Já não chove desde as 9 horas, altura em que apareceu um arco íris ténue. *11,7mm *acumulados em Ovar, a maior parte devido a uma forte carga de água por volta das 4 da manhã. Acumulado total dos 3 dias do evento de *20,1mm*


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Out 2015 às 18:05)

Em Braga esta tarde. Tirada com o telemóvel.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Out 2015 às 19:28)

Está se a formar uma célula a Noroeste do Porto, no mar.

Alguém tem visibilidade, pois pode a qualquer momento apresentar descargas elétricas


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Out 2015 às 19:29)

Magnífico pôr do sol hoje, com a presença de vários cumulus no horizonte, dando aquele efeito que nem vale a pena descrever, pois vocês já sabem. Pena não ter a máquina comigo.



Miguel96 disse:


> Está se a formar uma célula a Noroeste do Porto, no mar.
> 
> Alguém tem visibilidade, pois pode a qualquer momento apresentar descargas elétricas



Eu consigo ver a célula, porém pelo radar parece ser fraquinha.


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2015 às 19:29)

Boas,

por aqui *4.6 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada 

Neste momento sigo com uns amenos 20.7 ºc e vento fraco de ENE

Foto que fiz há momentos de minha casa no Porto ao pôr do sol, uma pequena célula larga um aguaceiro ali para a zona de Vila do Conde, mas talvez já sobre o mar:


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Out 2015 às 19:32)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui *4.6 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada
> 
> ...



Brutal!


Eu segui o desenvolvimento dessa célula daqui, com o pôr do sol ficou ainda mais bela.


----------



## Paula (12 Out 2015 às 19:44)

Boa noite.

Tarde bem agradável. O sol deu o ar da sua graça, juntamente com umas nuvens bem carregadas 
Temperatura atual nos 20.4ºC


----------



## supercell (12 Out 2015 às 19:54)

Dia bastante calmo, alguma chuvita.. Espero que de noite chegue cá qualquer coisa... :|


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2015 às 20:02)

Boa noite,

Temperaturas agradáveis, a máxima foi de *23,1ºC.*
Atuais *20,2ºC* ,* 69%* de Humidade e vento fraco de leste.  Acumulado está em *8,2mm* a juntar aos *7,8mm *de ontem 

Foto tirada pelas 15h, enquanto uma célula descarregava sobre o oceano .


----------



## HélderCosta (12 Out 2015 às 20:04)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui *4.6 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada
> 
> ...


Foto sensacional


----------



## qwerl (12 Out 2015 às 20:18)

Que bafo lá fora  ainda *21,4ºC *a esta hora, autêntica noite de verão  Parece que o calor ainda não foi embora de vez, a máxima andou à volta dos *25ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (12 Out 2015 às 20:48)

Boas,

Aqui pelo Porto ocidental parou de chover pelas seis da manhã e nem mais um pingo caiu até agora. Desconforto térmico acentuado durante a tarde; muito abafado, só se estava bem em mangas de camisa.

Final do dia com um céu glorioso e multicolorido como já por aqui mencionado e muito bem mostrado pelo Snifa. Tal como o Rui, estava sem máquina e a trabalhar a essa hora... 

Neste momento estão ainda 20,4ºC lá fora e o acumulado ficou-se pelos 5,3 mm.


----------



## james (12 Out 2015 às 21:14)

Boa noite, 

Esteve um dia com períodos de céu nublado,  o temporal fugiu ao amanhecer,  esteve ( e ainda está) uma temperatura bastante amena ( quase quente de dia) . 

E,  claro,  a trovoada,  não apareceu mais uma vez,  quase já não me lembro o que é uma trovoada ( o mais parecido com um trovão nos últimos 10 meses foi o sismo do 1 de Maio) .


----------



## cookie (12 Out 2015 às 22:05)

Pelas 18:30 caiu um aguaceiro moderado e foi o unico. a temperatura ainda se mantém nos 19,7 graus.


----------



## meteoamador (12 Out 2015 às 22:53)

Boa noite

O dia por aqui foi calmo sem chuva e vento fraco, mas acabou bem bonito deixo aqui umas fotos do por do sol tiradas de telemóvel:












Céu em fogo com algumas cortinas de chuva.

Tatual 15.4ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2015 às 23:36)

Boas,

Tudo calmo, com *18,8ºC* e *75%* de Humidade. Vento de Nordeste a *16,5km/h. *Pressão a subir rapidamente.

Deixo aqui um timelapse que fiz entre as 13:39h e as 15:43h ( Ver em 1080P HD )

Circulação de NE para SW nos níveis médios/baixos e deslocamento de SSE para NW para as nuvens altas.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Out 2015 às 23:48)

Boa noite! Durante o dia de hoje, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, boas abertas e temperatura agradável. Ao fim do dia levantou vento de NE/E, um pouco desconfortável, mas este quando amaina a temperatura fica excelente!


----------



## manchester (13 Out 2015 às 02:13)

O Joaquin não nos proporcionou trovoada mas proporcionou mais 1 por do sol excelente em Matosinhos, infelizmente ainda trabalhava e tirei as fotos do meu posto...gostava mesmo era de ter ido até à praia ver 
Ficam as fotos, não estão nada de extraordinário mas ficam com 1 ideia da beleza do ceu no final de tarde de ontem


----------



## cookie (13 Out 2015 às 10:58)

Por vc o céu amanheceu limpo com humidade no ar mas 17 graus de temperatura. De momento 19 graus.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Out 2015 às 14:49)

Boas,

Mínima de *16,3ºC*. Humidade máxima de *74%* registada logo às 00h, desde essa altura tem vindo a descer.

Durante a manhã esteve bastante vento , rajadas próximas dos *50km/h*.

Neste momento céu completamente limpo, estão *21,6ºC* com* 47%HR *e vento moderado de ENE. 

Hoje tal como ontem a brisa marítima não apareceu, o mar parece um lago e sem neblinas, sinal que a lestada empurrou a humidade!  

Praia de Matosinhos


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Out 2015 às 17:31)

Boa tarde! Céu limpo, nada de nuvens, nada de vento.Temperatura espetacular


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Out 2015 às 18:20)

Boas, 

Por aqui muito sol e temperaturas bastante agradáveis, máxima de *22,5ºC*

Atuais *22ºC* e vento fraco de Nordeste.
Deixo aqui a tabela com os acumulados dos últimos quatro dias pelo Litoral Norte


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2015 às 20:39)

Boas,
Mais um dia de céu azul pelo Porto e temperatura máxima de 25,1ºC, já a tocar o desconfortável para mim. Fui almoçar à baixa e a ideia de ficar ao sol na esplanada rapidamente foi alterada para um lugar à sombra!  A mínima foi de 17,2ºC. 18,2ºC neste momento.
De manhã, algumas nuvens no horizonte ainda deram um ar de sua graça ao nascer do sol.


----------



## qwerl (13 Out 2015 às 23:09)

Boa noite
Mais um dia bastante quente para a época, máxima deverá ter andado à volta dos 24/25ºC
Neste momento *14,6ºC* que é a mínima do dia, ontem a esta hora a temperatura estava à volta dos 21ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Out 2015 às 14:42)

Boas,

Continuação de tempo relativamente seco e com muito sol ! . A mínima desceu aos *13,2ºC* ao nascer do sol , a humidade não subiu dos* 68%.*

Agora registo *20,2ºC* , *45%* HR e circulação moderada de *ENE*.

Mapa de temperaturas e direção do vento às 14:30h


----------



## cookie (14 Out 2015 às 16:44)

Dia quente. De momento 22 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Out 2015 às 20:18)

Boas ,

Máxima de *21,6ºC *às 16:20h.

Agora vai arrefecendo estão *17,6ºC *com *55% *de humidade. O vento de leste estava a diminuir, mas volta a aumentar agora.

Foto tirada perto das 20h, lua a iniciar o quarto crescente:


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2015 às 22:33)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas ,
> 
> Máxima de *21,6ºC *às 16:20h.
> 
> ...


Que bela foto! 

Por cá mais um dia sem uma nuvem no céu e 23,8 de máxima. 16,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 01:53)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Às 12:45h estavam assim em VNGaia





Joaopaulo disse:


> Célula a descarregar no mar





Ruipedroo disse:


> Em Braga esta tarde. Tirada com o telemóvel.





Snifa disse:


> Foto que fiz há momentos de minha casa no Porto ao pôr do sol, uma pequena célula larga um aguaceiro ali para a zona de Vila do Conde, mas talvez já sobre o mar



As vossa fotos deixam-me sempre de 




Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui um timelapse que fiz entre as 13:39h e as 15:43h



Excelente! 




manchester disse:


> ficam com 1 ideia da beleza do ceu no final de tarde de ontem



 realmente espectacular!



Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui a tabela com os acumulados dos últimos quatro dias pelo Litoral Norte



Grande trabalho! 
Penso que dá para perceber que a estação de Ribeira do Neiva, Braga, não está a registar bem a precipitação. É um valor do dia 11, *37 mm*, que não tem paralelo com qualquer outra estação de toda a região, IPMA ou amadora. Colocaria, aliás, essa estação como a de maior acumulado nesse dia em todo o território. Mesmo assim ressalva-se o caso de ter recebido uma célula particularmente intensa só sobre esse local, mas não me parece que a situação fosse de molde a essa ocorrência.



Joaopaulo disse:


> Foto tirada perto das 20h, lua a iniciar o quarto crescente:



Muito boa! Também a vi e tirei fotos, mas esta está melhor, sem dúvida.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2015 às 02:34)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que dá para perceber que a estação de Ribeira do Neiva, Braga, não está a registar bem a precipitação. É um valor do dia 11, *37 mm*, que não tem paralelo com qualquer outra estação de toda a região, IPMA ou amadora. Colocaria, aliás, essa estação como a de maior acumulado nesse dia em todo o território. Mesmo assim ressalva-se o caso de ter recebido uma célula particularmente intensa só sobre esse local, mas não me parece que a situação fosse de molde a essa ocorrência.



Gráfico do dia 11, a possível situação de uma célula ter descarregado localmente forte chuvada, penso que está fora de questão visto que os 37mm foram o somatório de vários períodos precipitação ao longo do dia :






Link: http://www.wunderground.com/persona...IBRAGAAZ2#history/s20151011/e20151012/mcustom


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 03:27)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Gráfico do dia 11, a possível situação de uma célula ter descarregado localmente forte chuvada, penso que está fora de questão visto que os 37mm foram o somatório de vários períodos precipitação ao longo do dia :
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.wunderground.com/persona...IBRAGAAZ2#history/s20151011/e20151012/mcustom



Resta portanto investigar se a estação está em alguma situação especial mas inclino-me mais para a típica agitação do pluviómetro pelo vento.


----------



## Veterano (15 Out 2015 às 08:12)

Bom dia. Muito sol, algum vento leste e 14,8º.


----------



## stormiday (15 Out 2015 às 16:43)

Boas.
Por estes lados sigo ainda com 26ºC, parece verão!

Pelos vistos para o fim de semana não vai haver nada de especial pelo menos para estes lados


----------



## manchester (15 Out 2015 às 18:51)

Estava eu a terminar o trabalho por hoje quando olhei lá para fora e me deparei com este cenário.
Sorry as imagens não estão grande coisa, foram tiradas à pressa 
Alguem reparou no reflexo na nuvem no lado direito em baixo na 1ª foto?


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2015 às 21:43)

Boa noite,

Por aqui manhã fresca e com céu limpo, mínima de *10,8ºC* às 8h.

Máxima de *21,9ºC* pelas 15h, momento que o vento rodou de Leste para WSW. Por essa altura começaram a aparecer de Sudoeste algumas nuvens altas.

Agora estão *16,6ºC* com *67%* de Humidade e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 21:49)

manchester disse:


> Alguem reparou no reflexo na nuvem no lado direito em baixo na 1ª foto?



Tudo bem observado! O "reflexo" não é de todo um fenómeno óptico de reflexão:  a parte colorida é uma refracção e é mais conhecida  pelo termo inglês _sun dog_, normalmente há dois, um de cada lado do sol à distância de 22º de arco e fazem parte do halo solar 22º, mesmo que este não esteja visível; a extensão descolorida afastando-se do sol é parte de um círculo horizontal chamado parélico e essa sim é uma reflexão. Coloca essa foto no tópico dos fenómenos ópticos atmosféricos, ficou bem apanhado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Out 2015 às 01:00)

Boas,

De momento sigo com *14,7ºC* e *69%* de humidade, o vento sopra de ENE a *14,5km/h* com algumas rajadas.

Fotos que tirei ontem ( dia15 ) pelas 13:15h












Anemómetros da EM da Serra do Pilar ( IPMA ):


----------



## Veterano (16 Out 2015 às 08:06)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto, vento muito fraco e 15,8º, ambiente semi-tropical.


----------



## cookie (16 Out 2015 às 10:15)

Por vc o dia amanheceu cinzento e com 16 graus. De momento o céu brilha por entre as nuvens.


----------



## james (16 Out 2015 às 17:58)

Boa tarde,  o céu volta a ficar nublado por nuvens médias/ altas (  mas nota - se uma massa compacta e bastante escura para SO) .


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 20:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos que tirei ontem ( dia15 ) pelas 13:15h



 fotos lindas! Está tão bonito o rio e o Porto, e o observatório em renovação (espero que consigam pôr tudo a funcionar rapidamente, a estação tem estado desligada, Massarelos também).


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2015 às 23:17)

Boa noite.

O dia de hoje foi marcado pela nebulosidade média\alta ao início do dia. A partir do meio da manhã a nebulosidade foi escasseando, presenteando-nos com uma bela tarde de sol, com algumas nuvens altas no horizonte, principalmente a NE e a SE.
O vento soprou em geral fraco de NE (predominante).
Hoje foi o 5º dia consecutivo com Tmáx acima dos 20ºC. Bem bom...

*Tatual: 13,8ºC
Hr: 77%
*​*Votos de um excelente fim de semana (e que venha a chuva!)*


----------



## qwerl (16 Out 2015 às 23:41)

Boas
Já cai por aqui  Pelo radar para já vai ser pouca, mais nos espera amanhã


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Out 2015 às 23:52)

Boa noite,

Por aqui mínima de *13,8ºC, *lestada moderada durante toda a noite que foi diminuindo de intensidade mas durou até às 15:40H , momento em que se registava a máxima do dia *22,6ºC*

Durante o resto da tarde a brisa marítima esteve presente, e o céu apresentou-se com nuvens médias e altas.

Neste momento *17,5ºC* com *65% *de Humidade e vento de ENE a *14,1km/h,* vai acelerando..



StormRic disse:


> fotos lindas! Está tão bonito o rio e o Porto, e o observatório em renovação (espero que consigam pôr tudo a funcionar rapidamente, a estação tem estado desligada, Massarelos também).



Obrigado @StormRic !   Em vez de fazer a travessia da poente de Metro resolvi sair no Jardim do Morro e aproveitar para tirar umas fotos 

Deixo aqui mais duas:


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 00:03)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Em vez de fazer a travessia da poente de Metro resolvi sair no Jardim do Morro e aproveitar para tirar umas fotos
> 
> Deixo aqui mais duas:



off-topic: Estão excelentes, gosto imenso!  com um detalhe fantástico! E têm que ser vistas em grande!! O Porto é mesmo lindo, espero que continuem a recuperar todas as zonas históricas.

Ainda bem que tiraste àquele mural, pelo aspecto já não deve durar muito.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Out 2015 às 00:06)

qwerl disse:


> Boas
> Já cai por aqui  Pelo radar para já vai ser pouca, mais nos espera amanhã



Nem reparei..fui lá fora e a rua está molhada 

Linha de instabilidade prossegue para Norte






Já deve estar a chover no Porto.


----------



## james (17 Out 2015 às 00:21)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Por aqui mínima de *13,8ºC, *lestada moderada durante toda a noite que foi diminuindo de intensidade mas durou até às 15:40H , momento em que se registava a máxima do dia *22,6ºC*
> 
> ...




Que excelência de fotos,  parabéns!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Out 2015 às 01:43)

Já cai água por aqui!


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2015 às 03:55)

Vai pingando por aqui.


Já está a amenizar e vai aparecendo uma leve brisa, com o típico aroma destes eventos de vento de S/SE.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Out 2015 às 08:14)

Bom dia,
A seguir desde as seis da manhã mas para já nada de registo a mencionar. O céu encontra-se parcialmente descoberto. Estão 18,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Out 2015 às 09:08)

Os céus têm estado bastante dinâmicos pelo Porto, com direito à formação de irisações, nuvens lenticulares e, ténues, kelvin-helmholtz.


----------



## jpmartins (17 Out 2015 às 10:13)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o vento já se faz sentir com alguma intensidade rajada já chegam perto dos 40km/h.

A imagem de satélite está impressionante


----------



## supercell (17 Out 2015 às 12:02)

jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui o vento já se faz sentir com alguma intensidade rajada já chegam perto dos 40km/h.
> 
> A imagem de satélite está impressionante



Realmente cada vez mais forte... e já se ve uma parede a Sul..


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2015 às 12:33)

Dia muito interessante este, com vento moderado a forte de SE, algo que não se vê todos os dias. De notar também a temperatura agradável e sol que brilha intensamente.


A ver então o que traz aquela linha que se dirige de sul, os modelos prevêem que se dissipe mal chegue ao Norte, a ver vamos.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Out 2015 às 12:44)

27,2ºC


----------



## pedrocn (17 Out 2015 às 12:49)

Miguel96 disse:


> 27,2ºC



De facto no distrito de Aveiro a litoral as temperaturas estão magnificas! 
Em Oliveira de Azeméis o vento tem soprado com intensidade desde o início da manhã. bem mais do que nas depressões das outras semanas!


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2015 às 12:56)

Boas,

muito vento por aqui  rajadas que chegam aos 55/60 Km/h de ESE com 23.5 ºc actuais.

Pelo radar há linhas de instabilidade a vir de sul. 

Está abafado,  vamos ver se este calor extra faz disparar algumas trovoadas .

Pressão em queda com 998.9 hpa.


----------



## james (17 Out 2015 às 13:11)

Boa tarde, 

Dia de céu pouco nublado,  algum vento e muito quente,  parece um dia de verão!


----------



## supercell (17 Out 2015 às 13:12)

Começou a chover e bem forte!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Out 2015 às 13:18)

Já pinga aqui também


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2015 às 13:19)

Começa a ficar bem escuro para Sul


----------



## stormiday (17 Out 2015 às 13:32)

Boas. 

Por Aveiro rajada máxima de 62.3 km/h. Acumulado de 0.3mm.

Será que se perspetiva alguma trovoada?


----------



## João Pedro (17 Out 2015 às 13:32)

Boa tarde,

Depois de grandes abertas a meio da manhã, e com o sol bem quente, os céus voltam a fechar-se sobre o Porto. O vento vai soprando com alguma intensidade; pelas 11h00 fiz uma pequena caminhada no "calçadão" de Matosinhos e era forte o suficiente para nos empurrar.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Out 2015 às 13:35)

Está grande temporal e está cada vez mais pessoal a surfar. 

Webcam em direto - Praia de Espinho
https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-de-espinho/


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Out 2015 às 13:36)

Por aqui ambiente abafado , sigo com *23,9ºC* e* 54%* de humidade.
Começa a chover com alguma intensidade

Vento de Leste moderado com rajadas fortes, pressão mínima de *997,63hPa
*
Estava assim o céu antes de começar a chover


----------



## João Pedro (17 Out 2015 às 13:38)

Já chove! 
Pressão a descer, já vai nos 997,85 hPa. Abafado com 24,6ºC.


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Out 2015 às 13:42)

Por cá ainda nada de chuva, mas a hpa tem descido bem, rajadas de 51km/h


----------



## João Pedro (17 Out 2015 às 13:44)

Está a chegar...  Vamos lá a ver o que virá.


----------



## supercell (17 Out 2015 às 13:47)

stormiday disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Por Aveiro rajada máxima de 62.3 km/h. Acumulado de 0.3mm.
> 
> Será que se perspetiva alguma trovoada?



Pelo radar acho que trovoada nem vê-la..


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2015 às 13:49)

O ar está bastante seco. Se houver alguma coisa de especial será uma surpresa para mim.


Neste momento tempo escuro e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Névoa (17 Out 2015 às 13:54)

Já chove, e a temperatura de casa já desceu aos 21,8C depois de ter atingido uns excepcionais 22C, quando beneficiou das quentes e fortes rajadas desta manhã.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Out 2015 às 14:09)

o olho parece que vai passar a costa toda só deve vir a terra na Galiza


----------



## stormiday (17 Out 2015 às 14:42)

supercell disse:


> Pelo radar acho que trovoada nem vê-la..


----------



## meteoamador (17 Out 2015 às 14:42)

Boas 

Ar tempestoso por aqui, o vento já sopra bem e está bastante escuro.


----------



## 1337 (17 Out 2015 às 14:50)

Não contava com tanto vento, nem com tanto calor, mas que brasão vai por aqui hoje, dia mais quente de outubro


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2015 às 15:05)

Boas formações a oeste!


Tempo escuro e ventoso.


----------



## james (17 Out 2015 às 15:08)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Out 2015 às 15:32)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro  moderado!


----------



## dj_teko (17 Out 2015 às 16:14)

Boas por aqui o vento vai soprando com bastante força


----------



## james (17 Out 2015 às 16:34)

Grande vendaval por aqui!  

Já caíram 2/3 aguaceiros fortes,  o vento muito forte,   céu está muito carregado com nuvens muito negras de SE,  a prometer algo mais para a noite. 
Ambiente continua muito abafado.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Out 2015 às 16:44)

Vento, vento e mais vento...
Seguimos com uns "fantásticos" 0,25 mm acumulados. Já se vê o azul do céu nalguns pontos. A pressão a subir, 998,87 hPa neste momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2015 às 16:53)

Caíu agora uma breve chuvada.

Pelo que vejo no radar aproxima-se uma boa linha de precipitação ao Porto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Out 2015 às 16:56)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Pelo que vejo no radar aproxima-se uma boa linha de precipitação ao Porto.



Aqui está ela:






Dez minutos depois ( 16:50h )


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Out 2015 às 17:02)

Chuva puxada a vento , bastantes cortinas de chuva 

Rajada de* 74Km/h* agora mesmo .

Muito escuro em aproximação de SSE


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2015 às 17:07)

Bolas, nuvem com rotação passa aqui por perto, que rajadas fortes


----------



## João Pedro (17 Out 2015 às 17:09)

Rajadas bem fortes desde o meu último post, e alguns aguaceiros também.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2015 às 17:14)

Visível a oeste a linha de precipitação. Bela escuridão.


----------



## james (17 Out 2015 às 17:17)

Mas que grande chuvada!


----------



## 1337 (17 Out 2015 às 17:18)

Grande linha de instabilidade em aproximação


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2015 às 17:18)

Muitas cortinas de chuva e parece ter alguma rotação.

A SW vão crescendo uns belos cumulus.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2015 às 17:19)

Brutal cenário a oeste!


----------



## james (17 Out 2015 às 17:20)

E o dilúvio!


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2015 às 17:24)

Foto que fiz da nuvem que passou aqui por cima, tinha rotação na base, pena não ter feito um vídeo, as rajadas atingiram 85 Km/h na minha estação e até mudavam de direcção por segundos, um pandemónio, não sei o que terá sido


----------



## guimeixen (17 Out 2015 às 17:37)

Virado para NW:




Storm clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 17:38)

guimeixen disse:


> Virado para NW:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Lindo!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2015 às 17:40)

Nem quero imaginar a carga de água que está a cair a oeste. Há cortinas de chuva mesmo muito nítidas, ou é granizo ou gotículas enormes.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2015 às 17:44)

Medonho a S/SW. Parece que vai passar aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2015 às 17:48)

Shelf cloud a formar-se


----------



## supercell (17 Out 2015 às 17:50)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Shelf cloud a formar-se


 
Manda fotos!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (17 Out 2015 às 17:51)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Medonho a S/SW. Parece que vai passar aqui.



Neste momento chuva moderada-forte. Do nada ficou tudo muito sombro, situação incrível por cá !!!!


----------



## guimeixen (17 Out 2015 às 17:52)

Mais uma:




Storm front by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2015 às 17:53)




----------



## james (17 Out 2015 às 17:55)

Mas que ventania louca,  vai tudo pelos ares!  

Houve rotação do vento de SE para S,  não sei que consequências trará para as próximas horas.


----------



## guimeixen (17 Out 2015 às 17:57)

Está a chegar:




Shelf cloud by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (17 Out 2015 às 17:59)

Já chove

[url=https://flic.kr/p/zT6jdf]
	

Shelf cloud by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2015 às 18:00)

MEU DEUS


----------



## guimeixen (17 Out 2015 às 18:02)

Parece que até ficou de noite!


----------



## guimeixen (17 Out 2015 às 18:03)

Como chove!!!


----------



## 1337 (17 Out 2015 às 18:05)

Que grande linha de instabilidade, que chuvada forte acompanhada de vento, ainda bem que chegou alguma coisa até nós


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2015 às 18:09)

Surgiu uma linha de instabilidade que, acompanhando o movimento giratório da depressão centrada a oeste, vai cruzando o noroeste de sudoeste para nordeste. Afectou primeiro o litoral e vai agora infiltrando-se a pouco e pouco pelo interior, em direcção ao Alto Minho. Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas, com duração entre quinze a trinta minutos... Possibilidade de inundações urbanas...


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2015 às 18:10)

Simplesmente incrível o que caiu por aqui. Não tenho palavras. 


Não via nada assim faz anos!


----------



## guimeixen (17 Out 2015 às 18:13)

Chove agora fraco e está dar sol acompanhado de um arco-íris.




Rainbow after a storm by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2015 às 18:17)

bonitas imagens de Braga!!!


----------



## guimeixen (17 Out 2015 às 18:18)

Panorama feito agora:




Rainbow by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## james (17 Out 2015 às 18:19)

Mas que ventania incrível!


----------



## João Pedro (17 Out 2015 às 18:32)

Belos registos pessoal! 
Por aqui continua a ventania, já está a dar comigo em louco!


----------



## 1337 (17 Out 2015 às 18:41)

E os modelos praticamente não previam vento para o norte


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2015 às 18:51)

_DSC1501 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC1502 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (17 Out 2015 às 19:34)

Depois de passar a chuva veio um lindo pôr do sol.
Deixo aqui algumas das fotos que tirei e fica também um vídeo de quando estava a chover.
No vídeo ouve-se um som parecido com água a escorrer mas é um problema do telemóvel.




Rainbow by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Rainbow by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2015 às 20:22)

EMA de Merelim com *12,7 mm* das 18h ás 19h. 


Os modelos previam para aqui alguma chuva mas nunca pensei que fosse cair com esta força e em tão pouco tempo.


Animação radar:








Time lapse da passagem da linha. Tive um pequeno incidente durante a gravação. A máquina, por alma do diabo, parou de gravar quando começou a chover com mais força, altura em que corto o vídeo aos 56 segundos. Perdi assim a parte mais intensa da chuva, mas ainda fui a tempo de gravar alguma coisa. Deve ter apanhado água, pois nem o som ficou em condições.


----------



## panzer4 (17 Out 2015 às 22:30)

Boas,bem por Lousada hoje dia sem história..durante o dia céu nublado mas com boas abertas e com acumulado de "apenas" 11mm... durante a tarde,a ver o rally cross europeu na famosa Costilha, de salientar que durante a tarde toda apenas a assinalar uma chuvada de duração de 10 minutos...muito fraco e muito a desejar..esperemos que o dia de amanha seja melhor! cumps!


----------



## cookie (18 Out 2015 às 00:46)

Dia bastante quente. Temperatura atual 19.
O amanhecer foi assim





E de tarde assim 




Caiu um aguaceiro forte pelas... 17:00 talvez. A sensação era de estar num clima tropical mas sem a humidade típica desses climas.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2015 às 08:52)

Bom dia,

Cai finalmente chuva digna desse nome aqui pelo Porto ocidental desde sensivelmente as 7 da manhã. 2,03 mm acumulados. 14,9ºC neste momento; está frio lá fora.  Humidade nos 95%.


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2015 às 08:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Cai finalmente chuva digna desse nome aqui pelo Porto ocidental desde sensivelmente as 7 da manhã. 2,03 mm acumulados. 14,9ºC neste momento; está frio lá fora.  Humidade nos 95%.



Por aqui também chove bem com gotas grossas e frias e pelo radar é para continuar

*2.6 mm* acumulados e uns frescos 14.1 ºc.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2015 às 09:03)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui também chove bem com gotas grossas e frias e pelo radar é para continuar
> 
> *2.6 mm* acumulados e uns frescos 14.1 ºc.


Vamos lá a ver se ganham os avisos - inexistentes -  ou a previsão descritiva e se "rufam ou não os tambores"!


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2015 às 09:07)

João Pedro disse:


> Vamos lá a ver se ganham os avisos - inexistentes -  ou a previsão descritiva e se "rufam ou não os tambores"!



As tantas, e se lá para a tarde começarem a rebentar trovoadas nos distritos a verde, o IPMA coloca à ultima da hora um aviso amarelo 

Continua a chover certinho com gotas grossas


----------



## cookie (18 Out 2015 às 09:10)

Dia completamente diferente do de ontem. Chove certinho, vento nulo e aqui estão 16 graus. A HR é agora de 85%.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2015 às 10:02)

Continua a chuvinha, agora mais fraca. 4,32 mm acumulados.


----------



## james (18 Out 2015 às 10:14)

Bom dia,  chove certinho por aqui!


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2015 às 10:16)

Boa chuvada agora, o céu está cerrado...


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2015 às 10:52)

Bem escuro a Sul, agora sim vai descarregar bem para o pessoal a Norte!


----------



## Nortadas (18 Out 2015 às 10:57)

IPMA deve estar quase a passar o litoral Norte para aviso amarelo.
Chove bem. E possível célula a caminho.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2015 às 10:58)

A descarregar bem neste momento! Maravilha! 
5,08 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2015 às 11:33)

Escuro  a vir de sul 

Pelo radar há bastante chuva a subir ao longo do litoral.

*7.4 mm* acumulados


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2015 às 11:46)

Boas,
Céu muito carregado para Sul , deve estar a descarregar bem para Aveiro

Por aqui chove, estão *15,1ºC* e vento de ENE fraco a moderado.
Vou com *7,4mm* acumulados 

Radar às 11:25h


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2015 às 11:57)

A estação MeteoFermentelos em Águeda já leva *45,3mm* acumulados 

Gráfico:




http://www.meteofermentelos.com/wxgraphs.php


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2015 às 11:59)

Chove bem, aquela área de chuva no radar a Sul e em deslocamento para Norte promete deixar bons acumulados se assim se mantiver 

Apresenta alguns ecos a laranja


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2015 às 12:27)

Continua a chover, 9,14 mm acumulados.
A chuva ontem foi praticamente inexistente, mas os céus não deixaram de se apresentar bastante dinâmicos. Deixo algumas fotos que fui fazendo ao longo do dia:



Sunrise. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Kelvin-Helmholtz at Sunrise. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud Formations at Sunrise. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud Formations at Sunrise. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud Formations at Sunrise. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud Formations at Sunrise. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Kelvin-Helmholtz at Sunrise. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2015 às 12:27)

Chove de forma moderada com vento fraco, ideal para acumular.
Acumulado subiu para os *9,8mm* e continua


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2015 às 12:30)

E mais algumas:



Cloud Formations at Sunrise. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise Irisation. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise Irisation. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise Irisation. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise Irisation. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Afternoon Turbulence. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Afternoon Turbulence. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Afternoon Turbulence. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Light Refraction. Porto, 17-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## james (18 Out 2015 às 12:31)

Chove torrencialmente,  tem estado toda a manhã a chover bem,  por vezes com grande intensidade! 

Bela manhã de Outono de aviso verde,  como disse o membro Snifa,  ah, ah. 

P. S.  Muito bom evento este,  não esperava tanto!


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2015 às 12:36)

Chove por aqui também, com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2015 às 12:52)

João Pedro disse:


> A chuva ontem foi praticamente inexistente, mas os céus não deixaram de se apresentar bastante dinâmicos. Deixo algumas fotos que fui fazendo ao longo do dia





João Pedro disse:


> E mais algumas:



Que belas fotos João Pedro!!

As Irisações estão muito bonitas, devias de colocar as fotos no Tópico dos _ Fenómenos Ópticos Atmosféricos _


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2015 às 13:23)

*12.4 mm *acumulados, cai bem e certinha


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2015 às 13:24)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Que belas fotos João Pedro!!
> 
> As Irisações estão muito bonitas, devias de colocar as fotos no Tópico dos _ Fenómenos Ópticos Atmosféricos _


Obrigado João!  Já estão lá! 

Continua a chuva por estas bandas, 10,92 mm acumulados. O céu para oeste começa a ficar menos carregado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2015 às 14:10)

Grande chuvada! 


Cai certinha.


Edit: torrencial!


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2015 às 14:52)

A clarear bastante pelo Porto, pelo radar não deve voltar a chover tão depressa.


----------



## james (18 Out 2015 às 14:56)

Chove sem parar desde as 7 da manhã!


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2015 às 15:11)

james disse:


> Chove sem parar desde as 7 da manhã!


Por aqui foi desde as 14h até há pouco a cair intensamente.

E continua, ainda com alguma intensidade.


----------



## meteoamador (18 Out 2015 às 15:12)

Boas 

Por aqui cai vai caindo certinha.

Tatual 16.2ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2015 às 16:18)

13,6 mm das 14h às 15h. 









Acumulados 17,7 mm até às 15h, e 30,8 mm no total do evento. Portanto mais chuvoso do que o esperado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2015 às 16:21)

Boas
Por aqui não chove desde as 14:25h , o acumulado está nos *13,2mm* 

Sigo com *17,6ºC* que é a máxima do dia , o vento está fraco de Leste.

Para Sul e SSW  estão duas belas células


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Out 2015 às 16:25)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas
> Por aqui não chove desde as 14:25h , o acumulado está nos *13,2mm*
> 
> Sigo com *17,6ºC* que é a máxima do dia , o vento está fraco de Leste.
> ...



Já não troveja em Espinho à imenso tempo kkkk


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2015 às 16:26)

Que lindo cogumelo está sobre Mira


----------



## qwerl (18 Out 2015 às 16:44)

Acham que esse monstrinho chega até aqui? A bigorna dele até ja me tapou o sol 
Por agora *17mm* acumulados em Ovar


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2015 às 16:46)

qwerl disse:


> Acham que esse monstrinho chega até aqui? A bigorna dele até ja me tapou o sol



Fotos tirada há pouco


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Out 2015 às 17:00)

A webcam mais perto dessa célula

https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-da-barra/


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2015 às 17:03)

Trovoada a Oeste!!! Raios bem visíveis!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2015 às 17:10)

supercell disse:


> Trovoada a Oeste!!! Raios bem visíveis!!!



Radar:






Descargas MeteoMoita:


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2015 às 17:11)

Parece que ouvi um trovão agora  

@Miguel96 , confirmas ?


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2015 às 17:15)

Está a ficar sério!!


----------



## qwerl (18 Out 2015 às 17:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Parece que ouvi um trovão agora



Já estou debaixo da bigorna dela mas ainda não ouvi nada.
A ver se é hoje o dia de sorte  Já não vejo trovoada desde o dia 6/7 de Junho


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Out 2015 às 17:17)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Parece que ouvi um trovão agora
> 
> @Miguel96 , confirmas ?



Não ouvi nada ainda . Daqui a pouco vou a Esmoriz, se continuar com a mesma intensidade.


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2015 às 17:19)

Parece que as nuvens ascendem na base...


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2015 às 17:22)

Fantástica a imagem satélite


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Out 2015 às 17:23)

A célula podia vir mais para norte. Assim seria mais fácil. poupava combustivel.


----------



## dj_teko (18 Out 2015 às 17:23)

Pessoal de aveiro


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2015 às 17:26)

Parece que a célula apresenta rotação.....


----------



## qwerl (18 Out 2015 às 17:27)

Se mantiver a mesma trajetória vai passar de raspão  Está a ir muito para interior.


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2015 às 17:29)

Alguém confirma??? A célula parece mesmo ter a base a rodar... Grande bomba agora..


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2015 às 17:31)

Acabei de fazer um timelapse e a célula apresenta rotação!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2015 às 17:34)

A célula parece é não ter grande vontade de vir para norte.


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2015 às 17:37)

Pessoal estejam atentos... acho que isto vai formar um tornado... estou a ver a base a rodar!! Alguém verifica o mesmo???


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2015 às 17:37)

Mais uma foto da célula , apresenta uns ténues mammatus


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2015 às 17:39)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Mais uma foto da célula , apresenta uns ténues mammatus



Interessante a base, pode haver para ali uma wall cloud.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Out 2015 às 17:40)

mammatus a sul


----------



## qwerl (18 Out 2015 às 17:42)

Trovoada!!!!


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2015 às 17:44)

Começou a chover...


----------



## dj_teko (18 Out 2015 às 17:50)




----------



## supercell (18 Out 2015 às 17:51)

Chove a potes...!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (18 Out 2015 às 17:52)

Ouve-se uns trovões ao longe.


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2015 às 17:52)

dj_teko disse:


>



Vou tentar meter o timelapse.


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2015 às 17:55)

Grande célula para sul torre imponente, estou a reportar de Vila do Conde,aspecto bastante suspeito das nuvens.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Out 2015 às 17:56)

Estou em paramos a caçar está célula. Já se ouve trovoada. Vou mais para sul agora


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2015 às 17:59)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Interessante a base, pode haver para ali uma wall cloud.



Será isto?


----------



## gunner16 (18 Out 2015 às 18:00)

Um pequeno timelapse em Aveiro...


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (18 Out 2015 às 18:02)

Não querendo ser intriguista, mas pelas fotos assemelha-se a uma supercélula. Vão relatando com fotos!


----------



## ruka (18 Out 2015 às 18:03)

espetacular vídeo


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2015 às 18:04)

Trovão agora mesmo


----------



## manchester (18 Out 2015 às 18:09)

Estou em Aveiro e filmei algo que pode ser 1 tornado...como não estou em casa só mais logo poderei partilhar com vocês os filmes...grande trovão caiu há 5 minutos (estou em Oliveirinha - Aveiro)


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Out 2015 às 18:09)

Estou em Cortegaça. A célula está brutal.


----------



## gunner16 (18 Out 2015 às 18:10)

manchester disse:


> Estou em Aveiro e filmei algo que pode ser 1 tornado...como não estou em casa só mais logo poderei partilhar com vocês os filmes...grande trovão caiu há 5 minutos (estou em Oliveirinha - Aveiro)


tb ouvi esse, pareceu-me um pouco estranho, não foi som completo, pareceu-me...


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2015 às 18:11)

gunner16 disse:


> Um pequeno timelapse em Aveiro...



Mas que célula brutal!

Rotação mais que evidente.


----------



## cookie (18 Out 2015 às 18:17)

Estou completamente a leste de tido. Se puderem pf publiquem fotos e vídeos. Obrigada  ;-)


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2015 às 18:17)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Será isto?



Sim. E já foi comprovado que é mesmo uma wall cloud. Base muito baixa e em rotação.


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2015 às 18:18)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Mas que célula brutal!
> 
> Rotação mais que evidente.



Exatamente o que observei!! Por momentos pareceu me ver algo no chão a rodar, mas não sei se era se não! Fiz um vídeo igualzinho!


----------



## camrov8 (18 Out 2015 às 18:18)

e ve-se bem de onde vivo e tambem lá estão os mamantus


----------



## cookie (18 Out 2015 às 18:19)

gunner16 disse:


> Um pequeno timelapse em Aveiro...


UAU!!!!! Mais!!


----------



## stormiday (18 Out 2015 às 18:21)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Mas que célula brutal!
> 
> Rotação mais que evidente.


Já se ouvem alguns trovões embora que ao longe.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2015 às 18:22)

Já se vê bem a célula daqui. Estrutura belíssima.


----------



## cookie (18 Out 2015 às 18:22)

É impressão minha ou ha um pequeno eco vermelho em Aveiro? Refiro-me ao radar ipma.
Edit.: O vermelho já desapareceu...


----------



## ecobcg (18 Out 2015 às 18:28)

gunner16 disse:


> Um pequeno timelapse em Aveiro...



Belo timelapse sim senhor.

Por aqui parece, de facto, ter alguma rotação, embora me pareça que a base ainda não estava bem organizada para dar algo mais...
Mas não deixa de ser uma bela estrutura.

Mais umas fotos e/ou videos, dava para verificar ainda melhor a sua estrutura...


----------



## qwerl (18 Out 2015 às 18:30)

cookie disse:


> É impressão minha ou ha um pequeno eco vermelho em Aveiro?


Até já ouve ecos roxos 
Parece que já está a enfraquecer, os ecos roxos já desapareceram e não ouvi mais nenhum trovão


----------



## cookie (18 Out 2015 às 18:34)

qwerl disse:


> Até já ouve ecos roxos
> Parece que já está a enfraquecer, os ecos roxos já desapareceram e não ouvi mais nenhum trovão


Sério? Estive toda a tarde com a minha filha (22 meses) e a minha sobrinha (6 anos) e consegui que finalmente dormissem um pouco!! Foi quando vim aqui espreitar e ao radar. Aguardo mais fotos e vídeos  porque por vc apenas choveu de manhã e não se passou mais nada...


----------



## camrov8 (18 Out 2015 às 18:37)

vai passar mesmo a minha frente


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2015 às 18:38)

camrov8 disse:


> vai passar mesmo a minha frente



Como está por aí o tempo?


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Out 2015 às 18:39)

Estou em Ovar. Já se ouvem trovões


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2015 às 18:40)

Trovão agora!


----------



## camrov8 (18 Out 2015 às 18:42)

a escurecer mas ainda não chove


----------



## dj_teko (18 Out 2015 às 18:42)

A chegar ao porto?


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2015 às 18:42)

Foto tirada agora


----------



## skinnedpt (18 Out 2015 às 18:44)

Descida rápida da nuvem quase a tocar solo, mas voltou em segundos a subir. Vi o trovão. Já meto algumas fotos.


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2015 às 18:45)

Relâmpagos visiveis


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2015 às 18:55)

gunner16 disse:


> Um pequeno timelapse em Aveiro...


Uau! Tinha rotação sem dúvida! Muito bem a apanhado!


----------



## stormiday (18 Out 2015 às 18:56)

stormiday disse:


> Já se ouvem alguns trovões embora que ao longe.


Desculpem o off topic mas como coloco fotos?


----------



## qwerl (18 Out 2015 às 18:57)

Chove com gotas grossas


----------



## skinnedpt (18 Out 2015 às 18:59)

Mammatus a norte


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2015 às 19:01)

agora a ficar de noite, vai dar para tirar melhores fotos a relâmpagos, vá pessoal trabalhem


----------



## Célia Salta (18 Out 2015 às 19:05)




----------



## stormiday (18 Out 2015 às 19:06)

stormiday disse:


> Desculpem o off topic mas como coloco fotos?


Já sei, obrigado.


----------



## stormiday (18 Out 2015 às 19:08)

stormiday disse:


> Já sei, obrigado.


Finalmente segue uma foto da tal célula quando ela estava sobre a zona de Aveiro.




sube imagenes


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2015 às 19:11)

Mais umas fotos da célula:


----------



## skinnedpt (18 Out 2015 às 19:12)

O vídeo está uma treta, foi com iphone na vertical mas percebem a rotação e logo no inicio do filme a nuvem bastante baixa. (em fullscreen).


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2015 às 19:21)

Magnífica esta célula! Belos registos pessoal! 
Também tenho estado a fotografar mas as minhas vistas são um pouco mais fechadas. Logo ponho aqui algumas também.


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2015 às 19:26)

*13.7mm* em Aveiro na ultima hora


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Out 2015 às 19:28)

Fui até Ovar de carro, consegui ver alguns relampâgos ao longe e vários trovões, quando lá cheguei já estava em fase de dissipação e ainda apanhei chuva moderada.

Valeu a pena.

Daqui a pouco ponho algumas fotos e é verdade houve rotação.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Out 2015 às 19:50)

Aqui estão as fotos da caçada de hoje até Ovar .

Paramos (Espinho)- vista Sul






Cortegaça (Ovar) - vista Sul






Nesta fotografia é possível visualizar algumas funnel clouds ao longe na base


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2015 às 19:58)

Trajeto...


----------



## Portugal Storms (18 Out 2015 às 21:28)

gunner16 disse:


> Um pequeno timelapse em Aveiro...



Excelente, simplesmente espectacular .


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2015 às 22:43)

Célula de Aveiro ao final do dia:



Storm clouds. Porto, 18-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 18-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 18-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 18-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 18-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 18-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 18-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 18-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Out 2015 às 00:41)

Boa noite,

Por agora tudo calmo com *16,4ºC* e *85% *de humidade. Vento de ENE a *14km/h*
Acumulado de ontem ficou pelos *13,2mm
*
Deixo aqui uma foto com contraste aumentado para melhor definição, da possível formação de uma *Wall Cloud* , a foto foi tirada a cerca de 40km de distância.


----------



## manchester (19 Out 2015 às 02:29)

Como disse anteriormente estive no Domingo na zona de Aveiro e filmei algo que poderá ter sido 1 tornado ou não. Como não tive ainda oportunidade de ver o vídeo, deixo fotos da zona onde estava...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Out 2015 às 13:52)

E começam a surgir imensos vídeos da supercelula de ontem em Aveiro... Merece ter um tópico específico.

Tisila


----------



## cookie (19 Out 2015 às 14:11)

Por VC p cenário é este com 22 graus (de manhã 15)









Algumas formações a quererem aparecer.


----------



## Vince (19 Out 2015 às 14:50)

Usem este tópico sobre a supercélula:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-de-aveiro-lp-supercell-18-outubro-2015.8454/


----------



## Stinger (19 Out 2015 às 15:33)

Nuvens muito escuras a vir do interior para o litoral . Escureceu por gondomar


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2015 às 15:43)

Boa tarde.

Ontem tivemos chuva contínua durante várias horas, sendo moderada ao início da tarde.
O acumulado de domingo foi de 15,7 mm.
Hoje o dia começou com céu muito nublado, com boas abertas, deixando o sol aparecer.
Agora temos o céu a ficar muito nublado, com bastante escuridão para NE\E; aparentemente virá aí chuva e eventualmente trovoada. Aguardemos...
O vento tem soprado em geral fraco.
Interessante a formação de ontem na zona de Aveiro. Em certos momentos aparentou uma quase formação de tornado, sem tocar no chão ao que parece, mas efectivamente com rotação nas imagens que foram colocando.

*Tatual: 21,0ºC
Hr: 67%*​


----------



## 1337 (19 Out 2015 às 16:02)

E de repente o céu ficou muito escuro e já pinga


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 17:23)

gunner16 disse:


> Um pequeno timelapse em Aveiro...



Espectacular, muito bem registado!



Joaopaulo disse:


> Mais umas fotos da célula







Gerofil disse:


> Trajeto...



Excelente ideia esta!



manchester disse:


> filmei algo que poderá ter sido 1 tornado ou não



 Isto é uma _funnel cloud_! Venha o vídeo!

 para todos os que fizeram o seguimento desta célula! Fantástico trabalho!


----------



## cookie (19 Out 2015 às 17:50)

Por VC estão 22 graus. Começou a chover às 17:30. Está mto abafado, ar de trovoada. Tirei fotos que coloco mais tarde.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Out 2015 às 18:04)

Boas,

dia de céu muito nublado, com chuva fraca neste momento.

Está mais fresco.


----------



## cookie (19 Out 2015 às 19:12)

Às 17:00 o céu estava assim
Este


















Mas apenas caíram umas pingas... Sentimento de desilusão...


----------



## james (19 Out 2015 às 21:14)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui,  noite nublada e com alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Out 2015 às 22:50)

Boa noite,

A mínima foi de *13,9ºC* pouco antes do nascer do sol, com humidade máxima de 94%.  Perto das 8h , reparei que a parte oriental do Porto, estava com nevoeiro sobre o Douro.

A máxima de *20,5ºC* , agora *17,9ºC* e *82%HR*  com vento de Leste *16,1km/h
*
Altocumulus ao final da tarde




Ao anoitecer


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Out 2015 às 11:29)

Boas,

Sigo com* 20,5ºC* e *66%* de humidade.

Vento moderado a forte de Nordeste , sopra a *32,4km/h* rajadas acima dos *50km/h*


----------



## cookie (20 Out 2015 às 13:57)

Outro dia de verão por VC. O vento é E/NE (quente) a temperatura é de 24 graus. Temos tido dias bem melhores do que em agosto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Out 2015 às 16:09)

Boas,

Tarde com muito sol e algo quente. Mar calmo e azul.  Nuvens altas para sul.

Registo a máxima do mês , *24,2ºC* com *41% *de Humidade. Vento de leste mais fraco, rajada máxima chegou aos *62,8 Km/h* às 11:28h.

GFS (12h): Anticiclone a noroeste da península e depressão localizada a sul de Portugal a gerar fluxo quente de Leste.






Quem ganha com isto é o litoral , por exemplo no Porto Leixões estão *26ºC*
Praia de Matosinhos :





Poente de ontem, ver em HD


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Out 2015 às 17:23)

Boa tarde.

Excelente! Um dia muitíssimo agradável o que temos hoje. Temperatura verdadeiramente primaveril, com uma sensação térmica ideal.
Aproveitei para abrir as janelas e expulsar aquele ar algo bafiento dentro de casa. 
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, por vezes com rajadas. *Vmáx: 27,0 km\h e Rmáx: 37,1 km\h*.
Ontem à tarde, aquilo que pensava que seria a vinda da chuva eventualmente moderada a forte e com trovoada, revelou-se um "quase-nada"; apenas chuva fraca, sem acumulação, e passageira - apenas molhou o chão.

*Tmín: 12,8ºC
Tmáx: 22,7ºC

Tatual: 21,9ºC
Hr: 40%*​


----------



## qwerl (20 Out 2015 às 17:26)

Boas
Parece que o esquentador ainda não se desligou de vez. *25ºC* neste momento. Nunca mais acaba o calor


----------



## cookie (20 Out 2015 às 19:48)

Às 18:30 estavam 23 graus!! A primeira semana de outubro costuma ser quente (opiniao pessoal) mas estamos a chegar ao fim do mês.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2015 às 20:26)

Boa noite,

Mais uma tarde bastante quente pelo Porto, 26,4ºC de máxima, e céus totalmente azuis.
Consideravelmente diferente pela manhã, em que os céus se apresentaram bastante turbulentos. Estava sem a máquina de eleição, mas ainda consegui captar estas com a que tinha à mão:



Ominous Skies. Porto, 20-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ominous Skies. Porto, 20-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ominous Skies. Porto, 20-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ominous Skies. Porto, 20-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Out 2015 às 22:32)

Que vendaval lá fora. Grande lestada


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2015 às 23:15)

Por aqui também algum vento. Estava calmíssimo e de repente levantou-se uma ventania. Estava junto ao mar quando aconteceu pelo que foi bem notória a mudança.
E falando de mar, está uma verdadeira piscina hoje, um belo espelho para o luar. Lá fora ainda 19,9ºC a esta hora.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (20 Out 2015 às 23:50)

Muito vento aqui e já choveu


----------



## james (20 Out 2015 às 23:57)

Noite de lestada,  não muito intensa,  por aqui também.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2015 às 00:24)

As janelas fazem imenso barulho. Vem rajadas de vento forte e depois acalma. Impressionante esta lestada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Out 2015 às 00:40)

Boas,

Bastante vento também por aqui, rajada de ENE a *53km/h* há pouco.

Os contentores do lixo já tombaram


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2015 às 00:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Bastante vento também por aqui, rajada de ENE a *53km/h* há pouco.
> 
> Os contentores do lixo já tombaram


Impossível dormir. O meu quarto é virado a Este.

Lestada muito forte


----------



## jpmartins (21 Out 2015 às 01:41)

Mas que ventania, a minha também é virada a Este, rajadas na casa dos 50km/h.


----------



## Veterano (21 Out 2015 às 08:10)

Bom dia. O vento leste já amainou, estão 15,4º e céu quase limpo.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Out 2015 às 11:22)

Mas que noite, rajada max. 63km/h, mas o vento era constante e quase sempre acima dos 30km/h. 
Neste momento sigo com 18.2ºC


----------



## james (21 Out 2015 às 11:25)

Bom dia, 

Forte lestada por aqui!


----------



## Estação SP (21 Out 2015 às 13:34)

Boas

Bela madrugada de lestada.
É de salientar que a estação meteorológica de Fermentelos registou rajadas a rondar os *90km/h.*
link: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAVEIROG2


----------



## jcboliveira (21 Out 2015 às 15:45)

Relativamente a Fermentelos o estranho é que com esta lestada tenha tido precipitação e o meteopateira quase ao lado não tenha tido nada.


----------



## Estação SP (21 Out 2015 às 18:27)

jcboliveira disse:


> Relativamente a Fermentelos o estranho é que com esta lestada tenha tido precipitação e o meteopateira quase ao lado não tenha tido nada.



Boas

Acho perfeitamente normal ter registado precipitação, com as rajadas que a estação registou de certeza que o mastro onde está instalada oscilou e com isso fez com que se contabilizasse precipitação na qual na existiu.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Out 2015 às 23:23)

Boa noite,

Lestada soprou durante todo o dia, forte durante a madrugada e mais fraca durante a tarde.

Rajada máxima de *66 km/h* às 1:53h. Mínima de *13,2ºC* ao nascente e máxima de *21,1ºC* pelas 17:13h.

Neste momento *15,2ºC* com *66%* de Humidade e vento de ENE a aumentar gradualmente de intensidade.

Pouco depois do poente:






Estação SP disse:


> É de salientar que a estação meteorológica de Fermentelos registou rajadas a rondar os *90km/h.*



Belo registo! O posicionamento da Serra do Caramulo a leste deve ter um papel importante na força da lestada em Fermentelos.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2015 às 11:42)

Bom dia.

A madrugada foi bastante fresca, tipicamente outonal.
A manhã apresenta-se com céu limpo, hoje com pouco vento ao contrário de ontem, em que se fez notar de forma constante, nomeadamente de madrugada e manhã.
Dias bastante agradáveis, que eventualmente terminarão. Por agora é aproveitar...

*Ontem
Tmín: 9,2ºC
Tmáx: 20,8ºC

Hoje
Tmín: 6,4ºC

Tatual: 18,2ºC
Hr: 53%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2015 às 14:52)

Imagens do céu anteontem de manhã (aprox. 09.40h), tiradas com 5 minutos de diferença entre cada uma delas:














Neste momento temos uma tarde verdadeiramente primaveril. O céu permanece limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NNE/ENE.
Estou agora a tratar de cortar, escarificar, distribuir semente, deitar terra\composto e passar o rolo na relva cá de casa. Uma excelente tarde para isso...

*Tatual: 21,8ºC
Hr: 39%*​


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2015 às 17:40)

cookie disse:


> Mas apenas caíram umas pingas... Sentimento de desilusão



Só de ver estas fotos não estou nada desiludido! 



Joaopaulo disse:


> Altocumulus ao final da tarde





João Pedro disse:


> Estava sem a máquina de eleição, mas ainda consegui captar estas com a que tinha à mão





Joaopaulo disse:


> Pouco depois do poente:





Aristocrata disse:


> Imagens do céu anteontem de manhã (aprox. 09.40h), tiradas com 5 minutos de diferença entre cada uma delas:



Como sempre, as vossas fotos... 

A instalação das lestadas costuma trazer céus de grande cenário, belas _lenticularis_!


----------



## guimeixen (22 Out 2015 às 19:21)

Duas time lapses de nuvens lenticulares. A primeira do dia 17 e a segunda do dia 20.



E também mais duas fotos da shelf cloud do dia 17:




Shelf cloud by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Shelf cloud by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Out 2015 às 23:43)

Boas,

Dia de céu completamente limpo, mínima de *12,1ºC*

A meio da tarde a brisa marítima de W / WNW  apareceu e estabilizou as temperaturas, perto das 18h rodou novamente para leste, máxima de *23,3ºC
*
Agora estão *16,8ºC* e *62% *de humidade. 

Poente de hoje , o sol apresentou umas bonitas deformações


----------



## james (23 Out 2015 às 11:05)

Bom dia, 

Céu pouco nublado,  com alguma nebulosidade media- alta a aparecer. 

Tempo ameno,  embora com uma noite algo fria ( como é normal para esta época) . 

A partir da próxima semana,  ao que tudo indica e crendo nos modelos,  verificar - se - a uma alteração do padrão.  A corrente de Leste que já a bastante tempo nos afeta será substituída por uma corrente de Oeste.  Veremos se vamos ter muita ou pouca chuva e se os pós - frontais serão já suficientemente frios para ter  a primeira queda de neve nas terras altas.


----------



## cookie (23 Out 2015 às 15:28)

Inicialmente dia identico ao de ontem mas neste momento o céu está coberto por um manto cinzento.


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2015 às 19:01)

Boas,

Dia com bastante nebulosidade alta.

Neste momento sigo com 17.5 ºc e 73 % de HR , vento fraco de S

Fotos que fiz há minutos, umas fantásticas cores no céu causadas pela nebulosidade alta numa mistura de tons quentes com tons mais frios nas sombras:


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2015 às 19:33)

Boas fotos Snifa! 


Foi sem dúvida um bonito pôr do sol, também deixo aqui uma:





Tirei um pouco à pressa, ficou algo ruidosa, pois tinha o iso nos 800 e não dei por ela.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2015 às 21:49)

Magnífico pôr do sol hoje, completamente inesperado com o céu que estava, quase completamente encoberto. Uma estreita faixa de céu descoberto para os lados do Atlântico acabou por proporcionar um espetáculo de grande beleza.

Neste momento o céu encontra-se, igualmente, quase completamente encoberto e estão 17,1ºC.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Out 2015 às 00:40)

Chuva fraca neste momento!


----------



## manchester (24 Out 2015 às 01:57)

Nuvens e sol em mais 1 final de tarde com muita cor.
Ficam as fotos.


----------



## manchester (24 Out 2015 às 01:58)

Nuvens e sol numa conjugação perfeita para proporcionar mais 1 fim de tarde com muita cor


----------



## HélderCosta (24 Out 2015 às 02:39)

Boas,
Já chove por aqui...


----------



## Macuser (24 Out 2015 às 03:25)

Boas.

Sei que não somos do Mexico, mas em pleno fim de época de Furacões, Alguém deu conta da formação deste?
Categoria 5, Patricia de Nome, á 3 dias atrás não existia nem ideia da sua formação...



12184159_784302488363882_8014646171025902561_o by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr




12027635_784106215050176_8016944048440869738_n by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2015 às 03:28)

Macuser disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Sei que não somos do Mexico, mas em pleno fim de época de Furacões, Alguém deu conta da formação deste?
> Categoria 5, Patricia de Nome, á 3 dias atrás não existia nem ideia da sua formação...
> ...



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...leste-e-central-2015.8263/page-23#post-518376


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Out 2015 às 03:30)

Chove fraco por aqui.


----------



## karkov (24 Out 2015 às 07:39)

Boa chuvada por Guimarães!!


----------



## João Pedro (24 Out 2015 às 09:25)

Bom dia,
Chuva fraca e persistente neste momento pelo Porto.  0,5 mm acumulados.
Sopra uma brisa por vezes mais notória. A temperatura atual está nos 15,8ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Out 2015 às 09:31)

Forte aguaceiro neste momento!


----------



## cookie (24 Out 2015 às 09:56)

Por vc vento fraco, já não chove desde as 5horas. De momento 17graus.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Out 2015 às 10:03)

A clarear um pouco agora. Estava bem mais dinâmico e interessante há meia hora atrás:



Morning Instability. Porto, 24-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Morning Instability. Porto, 24-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Morning Instability. Porto, 24-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Out 2015 às 16:44)

Tarde amena e calminha!


----------



## João Pedro (24 Out 2015 às 17:14)

Boas,

Chuva muito fraca e persistente há já algumas horas. O acumulado vai nos 1,27 mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2015 às 18:53)

Bom fim de tarde.

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se encoberto e esporadicamente caem uma pingas.
Hoje, até ao início da tarde, fomos presenteados com chuva, por vezes moderada.
O vento tem soprado fraco ou praticamente inexistente.
O acumulado de hoje é de *12,7 mm* (*o udómetro "HELLMAN" recolheu 13,7 mm*)

*Tatual: 16,4ºC
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Out 2015 às 20:41)

Boas,
Dia com céu muito nublado e alguma chuva, acumulado está nos* 2,0mm*

Mínima de *14ºC* a máxima foi *16,9ºC*. Neste momento *15,5ºC* com *97%* de humidade. Vento fraco durante todo o dia variando entre o Sul, Leste e agora NW.

Mapa das pressões atmosféricas às 17h (GFS), assim já se consegue entender o porquê do vento soprar bastante fraco:






Foto tirada ao final da manhã




Fantástico o poente de ontem 



Mais algumas no tópico do Pôr-do-sol


----------



## james (25 Out 2015 às 02:04)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui,  o céu esteve nublado todo o dia,  mas praticamente sem chuva, apenas um aguaceiro fraco no início da manhã.
Vento fraco.
Tatual: 14 graus C


----------



## james (25 Out 2015 às 10:13)

Bom dia, 

Dia de sol por aqui.


----------



## james (25 Out 2015 às 12:49)

Levantou - se uma forte lestada agora,  o que faz que esteja um tempo muito ameno. 

Algumas nuvens a surgir também vindas de SE.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Out 2015 às 21:46)

Cai um aguaceiro neste momento.


----------



## supercell (25 Out 2015 às 22:21)

Bom aguaceiro agora à pouco...


----------



## james (25 Out 2015 às 22:39)

Esta a chover.


----------



## qwerl (25 Out 2015 às 22:58)

Boas
Chove moderadamente desde há uns 10 minutos 
Ovar já acumulou *2 mm* com este aguaceiro


----------



## cookie (25 Out 2015 às 23:07)

Por vc não choveu todo o dia. O céu ficou cinzento apenas em parte da tarde.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Out 2015 às 23:20)

Já pinga! 

O dia esteve quase sempre muito encoberto mas com temperaturas bastante amenas. Máxima de 20,2ºC.
Ao fio fim do dia, sobre o Atlântico, uma estreita faixa de céu descoberto permitiu mais um bonito pôr do sol:




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Estas e mais no tópico dedicado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Out 2015 às 23:25)

Boas,
Chove bem por aqui, vou com *0,8mm* acumulados


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Out 2015 às 01:11)

Bons 15 minutos de chuva com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2015 às 06:52)

Bom dia,

chove com muita intensidade neste momento 

*7 mm* acumulados e a subir 

16.3ºc actuais.


----------



## james (26 Out 2015 às 07:00)

Bom dia, 

Dia de chuva!


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 09:43)

Acumulados horários e total desde que recomeçou a chover há dois dias, até hoje às 7h:


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2015 às 13:14)

Boas, 

grande escuridão a vir de Oeste e sw neste momento 

sigo com *10.4 mm *acumulados .

O vento  de SSW já assobia nas janelas, sinal de chuva iminente


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Out 2015 às 14:14)

Boas ,
Já chove puxada a vento 

Sigo com *16,9ºC* e* 4,8mm* acumulados. Rajadas moderadas a fortes de SSW, máxima de *56,3km/h*.


----------



## cookie (26 Out 2015 às 14:31)

Aguaceiro forte bem puxado a vento!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Out 2015 às 14:45)

Bela carga de água puxada a vento abateu-se por aqui há pouco!


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2015 às 14:45)

Wall cloud em formação a Oeste, grande parede


----------



## manchester (26 Out 2015 às 14:57)

Tempo muito escuro e chuva forte aqui por Matosinhos...


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2015 às 15:10)

Chove forte, mais logo coloco a foto tirada com o telemóvel.


----------



## ACampos (26 Out 2015 às 15:12)

Confirmo grande chuvada por Matosinhos. Visibilidade de 2/3km no máximo. O vento parece-me que acalmou.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Out 2015 às 15:18)

Tempo muito escuro este. 

Chove moderadamente.


----------



## ACampos (26 Out 2015 às 15:30)

Aqui por Matosinhos, já se vê alguma claridade no horizonte. A chuva continua, mas com menos intensidade agora


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Out 2015 às 15:37)

Grande carga de água *9,8mm* acumulados.

Arrefeceu bastante agora com a rotação do vento para WNW,  sigo com *13,7ºC* mínima do dia.

Francelos vai com *13,5mm*


----------



## Paula (26 Out 2015 às 16:15)

Boa tarde.

Bela tarde de Outono. Chove bem e está bem mais fresco que ontem 
15.6ºC neste momento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Out 2015 às 16:46)

Duas fotos que tirei com o telemóvel esta tarde:


----------



## Teles (26 Out 2015 às 16:48)

Brutal foto João Paulo!


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Out 2015 às 16:54)

Boa tarde.

A chuva começou após a meia noite, moderada. Depois acalmou até final da madrugada.
De manhã foi chuviscando, intensificando-se pela tarde.
*O acumulado é de 23,1 mm.*


----------



## james (26 Out 2015 às 17:11)

Dia bastante chuvoso ! 

E fresquinho . . .   ( Tatual : 14 graus centígrados )


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Out 2015 às 18:06)

Neste momento chove de forma moderada. O vento está fraco.
*O acumulado está agora em 25,4 mm.*


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2015 às 18:55)

Chove bem, sigo com *22.8 mm* acumulados  Está fresco com 12.9 ºc actuais.

*24.1 mm* no Isep:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## João Pedro (26 Out 2015 às 19:32)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Duas fotos que tirei com o telemóvel esta tarde:


Brutais!   Estava a entrar para uma reunião quando esta beleza chegou ao Porto!  Snifa, queremos ver as tuas, aí das tuas vistas privilegiadas!
Muita chuvinha tem caído pelo Porto hoje, já quase não me lembrava de ver tanta água a cair assim por aqui. Nada como estar a voltar para casa e ver a avenida da Boavista a escorrer água por todos os lados! 

13,7 mm acumulados e 12,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Out 2015 às 20:04)

Frente fria a dar as últimas pelo Porto; chove consideravelmente menos neste momento. 14,5 mm acumulados, temperatura a subir.


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2015 às 20:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Snifa, queremos ver as tuas, aí das tuas vistas privilegiadas!



A qualidade possível de uma foto tirada com o telemóvel e com pouca luz, dá apenas para ter uma ideia da formação nebulosa, a foto foi tirada  esta tarde de um 14º andar perto da Avenida da Boavista.

A meu ver tratou-se de uma Wall Cloud a oeste sobre o mar:







Sigo com *28.6 mm* acumulados e chove certinho 

Já se ultrapassam os 30 mm no Isep:

*30.5 mm*

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Out 2015 às 20:22)

Snifa disse:


> A qualidade possível de uma foto tirada com o telemóvel e com pouca luz, dá apenas para ter uma ideia da formação nebulosa, a foto foi tirada  esta tarde de um 14º andar perto da Avenida da Boavista:


Que ponto de observação fantástico !!   Foto brutal


----------



## Teles (26 Out 2015 às 20:25)

ATÉ DE TELEMÓVEL SNIFA  tens de me dizer qual o amuleto


----------



## qwerl (26 Out 2015 às 20:32)

Boas
Por aqui um bom dia de chuva, a frente até foi relativamente generosa. *22,1mm* acumulados em Ovar, foi o dia deste mês em que o acumulado foi mais alto,neste momento chove fraco a moderado. *14,5ºC *atuais.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Out 2015 às 21:30)

Snifa disse:


> A qualidade possível de uma foto tirada com o telemóvel e com pouca luz, dá apenas para ter uma ideia da formação nebulosa, a foto foi tirada  esta tarde de um 14º andar perto da Avenida da Boavista.
> 
> A meu ver tratou-se de uma Wall Cloud a oeste sobre o mar:
> 
> ...


UAU!  Já sabia que não me ias desiludir!  Deve ter sido magnífico de ver junto ao mar.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Out 2015 às 21:32)

Teles disse:


> ATÉ DE TELEMÓVEL SNIFA  tens de me dizer qual o amuleto


O Snifa atrai tempestades!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2015 às 21:41)

Snifa disse:


> A qualidade possível de uma foto tirada com o telemóvel e com pouca luz, dá apenas para ter uma ideia da formação nebulosa, a foto foi tirada  esta tarde de um 14º andar perto da Avenida da Boavista.
> 
> A meu ver tratou-se de uma Wall Cloud a oeste sobre o mar:
> 
> ...



Para variar, mais uma bela foto! Deves ter um "pacto" com alguém deves!

Quanto à nuvem, não apontaria para Wall Cloud, mas para uma Shelf Cloud. Pela imagem, parece-me o bordo anterior dessa linha que vinha a chegar, coincidente com o seu "outflow", parece estender-se ao longo da linha e não teria rotação...Pelo menos é a minha opinião


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Out 2015 às 21:46)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Duas fotos que tirei com o telemóvel esta tarde:








Snifa disse:


> A qualidade possível de uma foto tirada com o telemóvel e com pouca luz, dá apenas para ter uma ideia da formação nebulosa, a foto foi tirada  esta tarde de um 14º andar perto da Avenida da Boavista.
> 
> A meu ver tratou-se de uma Wall Cloud a oeste sobre o mar:
> 
> ...



Grandes registos. 

Como eu invejo as vistas que vocês usufruem. Numa zona baixa como a que vivo e numa vivenda, é um bocado complicado apanhar uma coisa destas. 


Entretanto por aqui a chuva parou depois de ter caído durante toda a tarde. Estamos agora a entrar na fase do pós-frontal , já se nota a frescura.


----------



## cookie (26 Out 2015 às 22:17)

Por vc a manhã pautou-se por se apresentar bastante amena com a temperatura a chegar aos 20 graus mas de tarde a temperatura baixou bastante, até aos 14 graus, que com a chuva e o vento empurravam a sensação térmica para valores inferiores. Tarde assumidamente outonal.


----------



## stormy (26 Out 2015 às 22:29)

Snifa disse:


> A meu ver tratou-se de uma Wall Cloud a oeste sobre o mar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tem mais aspecto de uma shelf cloud tipica da dianteira das linhas convectivas associadas a estas frentes frias..
As wall´s são associadas a mesociclones, estruturas rotativas de inflow...as shelfs podem conter alguns vortices mas nunca assumem dimensões muito expressivas.

Belíssimo registo, teve tempo significativo associado?


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2015 às 22:42)

Sim, isso é uma Shelf, daquelas mesmo espectaculares, e partilho da opinião já aqui expressada, o Snifa deve ter algum estranho pacto com alguém 
Grande registo


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Out 2015 às 22:54)

Boa noite! Tarde de chuva fraca a moderada. De momento tudo calmo.
Temperatura atual de 12.4ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Out 2015 às 23:25)

Boa noite.

Vamos tendo períodos de chuva, fraca no entanto agora pela noite.
O *acumulado* segue nos *31,5 mm*.
O vento mantêm-se calmo.
A temperatura desceu e sente-se já algum frio.

*Tatual: 11,4ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Out 2015 às 00:00)

Boas,

A noite segue fresca, com *11,7ºC* e vento fraco de Sul / SSE.  Máxima de *18,4ºC* às 13:16h
A chuva rendeu *16,6mm*

Mais um registo fotográfico da formação que passou por aqui durante a tarde.


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2015 às 00:40)

Snifa disse:


> A qualidade possível de uma foto tirada com o telemóvel e com pouca luz, dá apenas para ter uma ideia da formação nebulosa, a foto foi tirada  esta tarde de um 14º andar perto da Avenida da Boavista.
> 
> A meu ver tratou-se de uma Wall Cloud a oeste sobre o mar:
> 
> ...



Wow... Fantástico!! 

Mais um grande registo de um dos grandes fotógrafos cá da "casa".


----------



## Stinger (27 Out 2015 às 02:41)

Chuva torrencial há pouco


----------



## Veterano (27 Out 2015 às 08:17)

Bom dia. Manhã de aguaceiros, algumas abertas e mais fresco, 13,8º, com vento fraco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Out 2015 às 08:21)

Mas que chuvada brutal!!


----------



## dj_teko (27 Out 2015 às 08:50)

Sol chuva e trovão


----------



## guimeixen (27 Out 2015 às 10:27)

Vem aí uma aguaceiro e acho que tem uma shelf cloud.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Out 2015 às 10:47)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Out 2015 às 10:54)

guimeixen disse:


> Chove torrencialmente!



Confirmo, que enxurro! 


Para já está a ser um dia com aguaceiros bem fortes, só falta a trovoada.


----------



## Névoa (27 Out 2015 às 10:56)

Aguaceiro tão torrencial quanto repentino: estava a pensar em abrir as janelas da varanda porque já dá vontade de ligar o A/C (mas para produzir calor!), enquanto a gatinha miava veementemente porque queria estar na varanda para apanhar sol, quando caiu uma chuva tal que tornou impossível os dois planos (aliás, convergentes mas incompatíveis).
A chuva já passou mas o dia prossegue bem mais escuro agora., sem chuva nem sol, a gatinha mal humorada e eu com frio.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Out 2015 às 11:01)

Shelf cloud que passou aqui:




Shelf cloud by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Shelf cloud by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Shelf cloud by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Shelf cloud by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Shelf cloud by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2015 às 11:01)

Nuvens com rotação evidente, há momentos, "meia " tromba marinha foi visivel para Oeste.


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2015 às 11:08)

Mais logo coloco a foto tirada com telemovel, a tromba ficou a meio do caminho de tocar no mar, via-se bem a rodar a base da nuvem.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Out 2015 às 11:35)

Mammatus à uns minutos:




Mammatus clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Estação SP (27 Out 2015 às 11:38)

Aguaceiro forte acompanhado de granizo há minutos a trás.


----------



## superstorm (27 Out 2015 às 13:50)

Boas a todos,  venho vos deixar as lindas fotos q tirei a pouco.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Out 2015 às 14:13)

Snifa disse:


> Mais logo coloco a foto tirada com telemovel, a tromba ficou a meio do caminho de tocar no mar, via-se bem a rodar a base da nuvem.



Confirma-se... tens mesmo um pacto....


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Out 2015 às 14:13)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Confirmo, que enxurro!
> 
> 
> Para já está a ser um dia com aguaceiros bem fortes, só falta a trovoada.




Caros Colegas,

Por volta das 11 horas apanhei no centro de Braga uma valente carga de água, fiquei completamente encharcado!!!

Vamos aguardar pelas próximas Runs mas parece que na próxima 6ªFeira (dia 30) vamos levar no Minho com precipitação forte e será certamente um dia agreste para esta zona habituada com este tipo de eventos!!!

Cmps.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Out 2015 às 14:40)

Boas,
Mínima fresca *10,9ºC* perto das 8h. Acumulado da passagem dos aguaceiros está nos *5,2mm* 

Algum vento de SSW / SW com rajadas, máxima de *51,5km/h *às 13:25h. Atuais *14,6ºC* com *74%HR.*

Imagem satélite, várias células sobre o mar com deslocamento SW para NE


----------



## TekClub (27 Out 2015 às 15:38)

A dar na CMTV no Furadouro o mar galgou as margens e um bar ficou destruído...


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Out 2015 às 15:38)

Célula em aproximação de SW.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Out 2015 às 16:22)

Célula a oeste algo suspeitosa, parece ter rotação. Grande escuridão.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Out 2015 às 16:30)

Parece que se aproxima mais uma shelf cloud.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Out 2015 às 16:33)

Estou em Barcelos, brutal relâmpago e trovão. Mesmo aqui em cima.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Out 2015 às 16:34)

guimeixen disse:


> Estou em Barcelos, brutal relâmpago e trovão. Mesmo aqui em cima.




Vi-o daqui! 


Belo ronco. Finalmente trovoada!


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Out 2015 às 16:44)

guimeixen disse:


> Estou em Barcelos, brutal relâmpago e trovão. Mesmo aqui em cima.


Cá está ele 

Dados do meteoMoita:






16:32:46 Vila Cova - Barcelos,Braga 
Latitude 41.545  Longitude -8.692


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Out 2015 às 17:23)

Por aqui a máxima chegou aos *15,3ºC*.

Já arrefeceu bastante, sigo com *13,2ºC* e vento moderado de *SSW. *Foto tirada às 16:11h:


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Out 2015 às 17:40)

Apanhei a descarga, mas foi com o telemóvel. Péssima qualidade mas ao menos ainda se vê-se alguma coisa. 


A célula enfraqueceu ao chegar cá, a chuva não chegou a cair com grande intensidade.


----------



## Névoa (27 Out 2015 às 17:42)

Céu muito escuro,.


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2015 às 18:10)

Snifa disse:


> Nuvens com rotação evidente, há momentos, "meia " tromba marinha foi visivel para Oeste.



Boas ,

cá fica então a foto desta manhã  ( tirada do mesmo local que ontem) com a qualidade possível de telemóvel e com zoom.

Vista para Oeste com tromba marinha bem visível ao centro:







Um crop apertado numa foto de má qualidade, não sei até que ponto o funil não terá tocado por breves segundos no mar, parece existir alguma agitação à superfície  







Que falta me fez uma máquina a sério e os 400 mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Out 2015 às 18:42)

Time lapse da passagem da célula:



Deixou apenas 3,5 mm.

Acumulados *22,6 mm *até às 17H.


----------



## Paula (27 Out 2015 às 19:11)

Boas.

Dia fresco e com aguaceiros mais frequentes da parte da tarde.

Por agora não chove e registo 12.4ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Out 2015 às 19:29)

Fotos desta tarde:


----------



## qwerl (27 Out 2015 às 19:48)

Boas
Dia fresco e com alguns aguaceiros bastante fortes. *25,4mm* acumulados ontem em Ovar e *17,8mm* acumulados hoje.
Pelo radar vem aí mais uma carga de água, que aliás já vai caindo


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2015 às 19:51)

Snifa disse:


> Boas ,
> cá fica então a foto desta manhã  ( tirada do mesmo local que ontem) com a qualidade possível de telemóvel e com zoom.


Fantásticas!  Com alguma boa vontade até parecem duas; parece haver ali alguma "intenção" à direita da maior.

O dia tem sido pontuado por alguns aguaceiros moderados a fortes que renderam até agora 6,35 mm. Mínima de 11,7ºC e máxima de 16,4ºC. Neste momento estão 12,8ºC e vai, ainda, chovendo fraco. Algumas células ainda sobre o mar em aproximação à costa. Somos capazes de ser ainda brindados com mais alguma coisa nas próximas horas.


----------



## james (27 Out 2015 às 20:16)

Boa noite, 

Dia de aguaceiros fortes e já bem fresquinho... P

Hoje de tarde,  estive de passagem pela zona de Montalegre e, em alguns sítios,  chegaram a estar 4 graus...


----------



## cookie (27 Out 2015 às 20:19)

Hoje a meio da tarde
Vila do conde - Azurara 

















Vila do Conde - marginal





Póvoa de Varzim - marginal
O mar chegou à estrada





Póvoa de Varzim - zona da Clipovoa


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2015 às 20:26)

Há pouco vi um clarão ao longe para SSW, pelo radar há células potentes a Sul do Porto:






Por aqui sigo com *10.6 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Fresquinho com 12.7 ºc actuais


----------



## qwerl (27 Out 2015 às 20:45)

Snifa disse:


> Há pouco vi um clarão ao longe para SSW, pelo radar há células potentes a Sul do Porto


Uma delas passou por aqui, foram 15 minutos a chover torrencialmente Entretanto Ovar já leva *23,1mm* acumulados e a subir


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Out 2015 às 21:08)

Snifa disse:


> Há pouco vi um clarão ao longe para SSW, pelo radar há células potentes a Sul do Porto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





qwerl disse:


> Uma delas passou por aqui, foram 15 minutos a chover torrencialmente Entretanto Ovar já leva *23,1mm* acumulados e a subir



Choveu torrencialmente e trovojou, tive de ter alguma precaução ao lençóis de água durante a condução.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Out 2015 às 21:13)

Noticias de hoje- de Ovar a Espinho

Hora Alerta
O mar destruiu um bar na Praia do Furadouro (Ovar) há poucos minutos e provocou um ferido.

Em Espinho (Paramos)
O mar voltou a subir na Praia da Paramos na zona do pontão da capela de S. Joao esta tarde. Na zona de praia onde foi construída a defesa longitudinal (enroncamento) não houve nenhuma incidência embora as próximas marés de Praia-mar inspirem algum cuidado. No entanto, na zona envolvente à capela de S. João, o mar subiu e chegou à estrada e aos estabelecimentos comerciais.
O presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Paramos, Manuel Dias esteve no local a acompanhar o trabalho de reposição de areias na barreira artificial realizado pelas máquinas do Regimento de Engenharia de Espinho 













Fonte: Espinho Alerta
https://www.facebook.com/Espinho-Alerta-204251602932089/


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Out 2015 às 21:13)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## cookie (27 Out 2015 às 22:00)

vídeo retirado do facebook do mar a chegar à marginal da Póvoa de Varzim
https://m.facebook.com/video_redire...83833404602:tl_objid.932983833404602&__tn__=F


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Out 2015 às 22:04)

Em Espinho hoje à tarde, voltamos ao velhos tempos. A areia cada vez é menos . Obrigado barragens


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2015 às 22:20)

Boas,

Acabado de chegar de uma caminhada "à volta do quarteirão". Está mais quente agora do que há 3 horas atrás, e a lua quase cheia brilha num céu parcialmente descoberto. Não chove desde as 20h00. Há, no entanto, umas células com ecos interessantes a chegar. Vamos ver.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2015 às 22:33)

Chegou!


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Out 2015 às 22:41)

Forte aguaceiro neste momento


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Out 2015 às 23:01)

"It's raining cats and dogs" 
Célula passou quase aqui por cima, acumulados *9,0mm* 




Temperatura em queda, sigo com *11,6ºC* e *94% *de Humidade. Aparente *8,7ºC* 

Deixo aqui umas fotos desta tarde:


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2015 às 23:23)

Ecos púrpura sobre o aeródromo de Ovar:




Esta linha de Ovar a Paredes deve estar a deixar uma bela rega.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Out 2015 às 23:44)

Brutal aguaceiro que caiu entre as 22:20 e as 22:30  
Chuva forte


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Out 2015 às 23:55)

Novamente um aguaceiro forte com vento moderado a forte de oeste


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2015 às 23:57)

Epá...Que raio de posts! Assim não dá.

*Fico invejoso* por terem assistido a estas células, aquela tromba marinha, ao mar alteroso. É o que é...
Mas que bom, há muita gente atenta, há bons fotógrafos, há quem mostre o quanto gosta da meteorologia.
Fantástico! 

Por cá os aguaceiros foram-se sucedendo, por vezes moderados a fortes (embora com curta duração em alguns).
Observei algumas células pujantes no pouco tempo que pude.
O acumulado aqui é de *19,0 mm*.

*Tatual: 11,1ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2015 às 00:05)

Está uma bela noite para umas longas exposições, apesar do frio não resisti. A lua está fantástica.

Deixo três fotos que fiz há pouco. Nas duas primeiras é possível ver o rasto de aviões comerciais que passaram na altura, que se dirigiam para o Porto a cerca de 5/7 mil pés.














Neste momento chove fraco. Acumulados *32,5 mm *até às 23H.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2015 às 00:12)

Fortíssimo aguaceiro neste momento!  Até disparou o alarme de um automóvel.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2015 às 00:54)

Que brutal chuvada! 


Gotas enormes!


----------



## TekClub (28 Out 2015 às 01:28)

Por aqui mais uma chuvada


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2015 às 03:32)

Tudo sobre os acumulados de precipitação desde domingo nesta mensagem.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2015 às 07:49)

Bom dia. 

A madrugada foi de aguaceiros, alguns moderados a fortes, em particular o último que rendeu 6,4 mm.
O *acumulado* está agora nos 14,7 mm. O acumulado do mês está a chegar à média - vai nos *154,6 mm*.
O vento tem soprado moderado com rajadas à passagem de algumas células.

*Tatual: 11,5ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## cookie (28 Out 2015 às 10:10)

Aguaceiro forte a cair em VC neste momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2015 às 10:21)

Boas,

cai mais uma aguaceiro forte por cá.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Out 2015 às 14:15)

Soube agora que o relâmpago de ontem atingiu uma carrinha.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Out 2015 às 14:29)

Boas,

Por aqui céu nublado e temperaturas frescas, sigo com *16,4ºC*  e *82%* de Humidade. Vento de SSW a *21km/h*
Acumulado está nos *2,2mm*

Bastante escuro em aproximação de SW / WSW:


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2015 às 15:11)

Muita chuva pelo Porto neste momento, até faz "fumo"


----------



## guimeixen (28 Out 2015 às 15:20)

A reportar de Barcelos, chove com bastante intensidade já à vários minutos.


----------



## smpereira (28 Out 2015 às 15:23)

Volta o tempo de chuva,  chove bem
Tempo muito fechado e escuro


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Out 2015 às 15:24)

Que chuvada há pouco, acumulado subiu para os *4,0mm. *Intensidade máxima de *38,6mm/hr* 






Temperatura a descer , humidade a subir.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2015 às 16:10)

Boa tarde.

Por cá os aguaceiros sucederam-se ao longo da manhã e tarde.
*O acumulado está nos 25,1 mm.*


----------



## qwerl (28 Out 2015 às 16:12)

Boas
Há pouco caiu aqui um aguaceiro moderado, que fez a temperatura descer de *17,9ºC* para *16,1ºC* num curto espaço de tempo. Atualmente estão *17,2ºC. *Pelo radar parece que vem mais chuva  Ovar  leva um acumulado de 4,3mm, aqui o acumulado deve ser maior, a maior parte dos aguaceiros fortes que passaram por aqui passaram por Ovar de raspão. Dava-me um jeitaço ter um pluviómetro


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Out 2015 às 17:05)

qwerl disse:


> Pelo radar parece que vem mais chuva  Ovar  leva um acumulado de 4,3mm, aqui o acumulado deve ser maior, a maior parte dos aguaceiros fortes que passaram por aqui passaram por Ovar de raspão. Dava-me um jeitaço ter um pluviómetro



Perto de Maceda, tens uma estação embora parece-me que os dados não estão muito corretos , no ultimo registo de hoje que foi às 15:19h já tinha 12,7mm acumulados ..
http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IAVEIROO2#history/s20151027/e20151027/mdaily


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Out 2015 às 17:08)

Forte aguaceiro neste momento, acumulados *6,4mm*
Rate a *73,8mm/hr*


----------



## qwerl (28 Out 2015 às 17:10)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Perto de Maceda, tens uma estação embora parece-me que os dados não estão muito corretos , no ultimo registo de hoje que foi às 15:19h já tinha 12,7mm acumulados ..



Pois, eu já acompanho essa estação há algum tempo e conclui que a de Ovar é mais fiável. O acumulado até acredito que seja esse mas os outros dados são muito duvidosos. Eu gostava de arranjar um pluviómetro mas não faço ideia onde eles são vendidos 

Voltando ao seguimento, neste momento sigo com *15,9ºC *e sem chuva, há pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## HélderCosta (28 Out 2015 às 17:18)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Que chuvada há pouco, acumulado subiu para os *4,0mm. *Intensidade máxima de *38,6mm/hr*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dei conta desse aguaceiro, caiu em valente força! Até metia medo...


----------



## HélderCosta (28 Out 2015 às 17:20)

Neste momento a chuva cai continua há mais de 1h...
Já estou farto da chuva!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Out 2015 às 18:20)

*Vídeo mostra força do mar na Foz no Porto*
Hoje às 13:00
O mau tempo dos últimos dias tem provocado a fúria do mar, que atingiu também o Porto, e foi captada por um internauta.






A forte ondulação que atingiu a costa portuguesa esta terça-feira, e que provocou danos considerados "irreparáveis" na Praia de Odeceixe, em Aljezur, também chegou com força às praias da Foz, no Porto.
Carlos Azevedo filmou e publicou no Facebook um vídeo que mostra a força do mar a galgar uma zona por onde normalmente se pode passear a pé, junto à praia. Não foram, certamente, as mais intensas vagas que já se fizeram sentir naquela zona, mas ainda assim, vale a pena ver, até pelo ponto de vista fora do comum.

Pode ver aqui as imagens, que foram feitas usando um drone.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Out 2015 às 19:25)

Chuva moderada a forte desde as 18h


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2015 às 20:05)

Boas noites,

Mais um dia com muita chuva pelo Porto, especialmente desde o início da tarde e por vezes bastante intensa.
O acumulado do dia vai nos 15,49 mm. Estão 15ºC.


----------



## james (28 Out 2015 às 20:59)

Boa noite, 

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2015 às 21:22)

Boa noite, 

por aqui chuva certinha há já algumas horas com curtos períodos mais fortes, o acumulado está nos *18 mm* 

15.0 ºc actuais, vento SSW 19 Km/h e 97 % de HR


----------



## james (28 Out 2015 às 22:23)

Continua a chover intensamente por aqui,  sem parar a algumas horas!


----------



## james (28 Out 2015 às 22:36)

Mas que grande chuvada! ￼￼￼￼


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2015 às 22:38)

Chove bem, sigo com *21.2 mm* acumulados 

*24.6 mm* no Isep:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## qwerl (28 Out 2015 às 22:44)

james disse:


> Mas que grande chuvada!





Snifa disse:


> Chove bem, sigo com *21.2 mm* acumulados
> 
> *24.6 mm* no Isep



Sortudos, aqui é só chuva fraca desde o fim da tarde, que se mantém neste momento


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Out 2015 às 22:52)

A chuva teima em não abrandar! Chuva moderada a forte já a algumas horas


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2015 às 23:20)

Boa noite.

A chuva teima agora em manter-se, de forma moderada.
O *acumulado* vai nos *36,8 mm*.
O vento sopra agora moderado de S\SSO.

*Tatual: 14,2ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2015 às 23:27)

Chuva contínua há horas. Acumulado agora nos 22,1 mm.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Out 2015 às 23:44)

A minha rua parece um rio 
Chuva contínua e temperatura atual de 16.3


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Out 2015 às 23:46)

Boa noite,
Por aqui tempo fechado, continua a chover de forma moderada e puxada a vento O acumulado está nos *11,8mm. 
*
Atuais *14,6ºC* com *98%* e vento de SSW a *27km/h.*

Video que fiz há pouco, ver em 1080p HD
*
*


----------



## james (28 Out 2015 às 23:47)

Noite tempestuosa, chove intensamente sem parar e puxada a vento!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Out 2015 às 23:55)

james disse:


> Noite tempestuosa, chove intensamente sem parar e puxada a vento!



E o resto do dia vizinho?


----------



## james (29 Out 2015 às 00:12)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> E o resto do dia vizinho?




Durante o dia ocorreram aguaceiros, ao final da tarde / início da noite,  a chuva e que pegou certinho e não parou até agora.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2015 às 00:17)

Continua a chover e agora com vento à mistura. O dia de ontem ficou-se pelos 24,9 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2015 às 00:17)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite,
> Por aqui tempo fechado, continua a chover de forma moderada e puxada a vento O acumulado está nos *11,8mm.
> *
> Atuais *14,6ºC* com *98%* e vento de SSW a *27km/h.*
> ...


Privado.


----------



## Snifa (29 Out 2015 às 06:50)

Bom dia, 

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *29.6 mm*. 

Hoje sigo com *23.6 mm* até ao momento, tem sido toda a madrugada a chover e continua. 

Tempo muito fechado.

O acumulado de Outubro está nos *150.4 mm* 

15.3 ºc actuais.


----------



## james (29 Out 2015 às 08:26)

Bom dia, 

Mais um dia de chuva,  choveu toda a noite sem parar e continua...


----------



## james (29 Out 2015 às 09:17)

Chove com grande intensidade agora é puxada a vento!


----------



## james (29 Out 2015 às 09:22)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## manchester (29 Out 2015 às 10:14)

E chove sem parar...o Anticiclone localizado no Sul da Peninsula a "obrigar" à descarga nos locais do costume


----------



## james (29 Out 2015 às 10:27)

E continua a chover intensamente sem parar, com algumas rajadas fortes!


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Out 2015 às 11:52)

Boas,
Por aqui toda a noite e manhã a chover, o acumulado de hoje está nos *13,2mm* 

Neste momento não chove, estão *17ºC* e* 94%* de Humidade, o vento sopra moderado com rajadas de Sul / SSW.

Acumulados nas estações do WU desde sábado até ontem, assinalei a laranja as que se encontram Offline e a vermelho as que estão se dados de precipitação.





Brutal o valor de Paços de Ferreira


----------



## Snifa (29 Out 2015 às 13:51)

Boas,

por aqui *25.4 mm* até ao momento. 

O vento sopra com boas rajadas de SW, 17.4 ºC actuais.

Céu encoberto, a chuva fez uma pausa para já.

*24.9 mm  *acumulados no Isep:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/index.html


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Out 2015 às 13:58)

Boa tarde! A chuva continua a reinar, vento moderado de S/SW


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Out 2015 às 20:18)

Vento moderado de S/SW, 11.6km/h


----------



## 1337 (29 Out 2015 às 20:53)

@StormRic sinto falta dos teus resumos por aqui


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2015 às 21:50)

1337 disse:


> @StormRic sinto falta dos teus resumos por aqui



Tenho inserido no tópico do seguimento do clima de Portugal:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2015.8057/page-22

Faltam só os valores de ontem e hoje. 
Estão quase a saír.


----------



## james (29 Out 2015 às 22:13)

Noite de grande ventania!!!


----------



## qwerl (29 Out 2015 às 22:51)

Boas
A noite de hoje foi chuvosa. Choveu durante toda a noite umas vezes mais intensa que outras.
Neste momento vento moderado a forte, céu nublado. *25,1mm* acumulados em Ovar. Semana chuvosa esta


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Out 2015 às 23:02)

Boa noite! Continua a ventania de S/SW


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Out 2015 às 23:06)

james disse:


> Noite de grande ventania!!!





JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite! Continua a ventania de S/SW



Por aqui não mexe uma palha. 


Até está uma noite agradável dada a temperatura amena. A EMA às 22H registava 17,7ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Out 2015 às 23:20)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Brutal o valor de Paços de Ferreira



*João Paulo*, abota-me aí faxávor mais *27,4 mm* do acumulado de hoje. 

A chuva acalmou durante a tarde, apenas sendo fraca até meio da tarde. No final da tarde\início da noite não tivemos precipitação.
Foram bastantes horas de chuva contínua, muito linear na forma  de acumular.
O vento soprou por vezes com rajadas.

*Tatual: 15,4ºC
Hr: 91%
*​Boa noite.


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2015 às 00:25)

Parou de chover praticamente em todas as estações antes das 22:00.

Aqui ficam os acumulados horários, diários, mensal, etc:

Últimas 48 horas de chuva






Os últimos quatro dias de chuva a norte de Leiria:





E o estado do mês até à data:


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Out 2015 às 00:52)

Boas,

A noite segue bastante agradável, atuais *16,6ºC* com *82%* de Humidade. Vento de *SSE* fraco a moderado.

Extremos de ontem: Máxima *17,6ºC* e Minima *14,5ºC* 



Joaopaulo disse:


> Acumulados nas estações do WU desde sábado até ontem, assinalei a laranja as que se encontram Offline e a vermelho as que estão se dados de precipitação.



Acrescentando o acumulado de ontem, dia 29:


----------



## james (30 Out 2015 às 07:43)

Bom dia, 

Mais um dia de céu muito nublado e com bastante vento!


----------



## Veterano (30 Out 2015 às 08:09)

Bom dia. Manhã morna, já com 18,2º, céu encoberto mas a deixar ver o sol, com vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2015 às 23:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Acrescentando o acumulado de ontem, dia 29



 boa colectânea. Para comparação, um resumo dos mesmos seis dias nas estações IPMA da região:


----------



## João Pedro (31 Out 2015 às 00:33)

A frente e a chuva ainda se encontram a algumas horas de distância do Porto, mas o vento já se vai fazendo sentir com mais intensidade. A lua ainda foi espreitando por entre as nuvens nas últimas horas, mas agora o céu já se encontra praticamente todo encoberto.

Lá fora, temperatura bem amena; 18,5ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Out 2015 às 00:59)

Boas,

Por aqui também com vento a aumentar de intensidade, rajadas moderadas de SSE . Temperatura estabilizada nos *17,8ºC* com *74% *de humidade. 
Pressão a descer, *1008,1hPa*

Ontem a mínima foi de *16,1ºC* e máxima de *19,9ºC* .

Registo fotográfico pelas 16:48h, com o céu a apresentar-se coberto de altocumulus




Imagem satélite na mesma altura:






Algumas abertas a deixar formar uns belos raios crepusculares


----------



## HélderCosta (31 Out 2015 às 02:00)

Vento já se faz sentir com intensidade! 
Sinceramente preferia que estivesse vento forte do que a maldita chuva que tem vindo a estragar os fins de semana todos...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Out 2015 às 02:16)

Boa noite! 
Vento moderado de S/SO
Temperatura atual de 18.8ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Out 2015 às 04:20)

Começou a chover por aqui há pouco.



E surge um vento de repente! 


Ainda há uns 20 minutos estive lá fora e estava tudo tão calmo.


----------



## james (31 Out 2015 às 08:08)

Bom dia, 

Não há nada melhor do que um fim de semana com chuva, venham muitos assim... 

Mas este evento está a ser muito fraquinho, algum vento e alguma chuva e o céu já está com abertas...


----------



## João Pedro (31 Out 2015 às 08:19)

Bom dia,

Chuva fraca com sol neste momento. 5,59 mm acumulados dos quais 4,8 foram deixados pela passagem da frente durante a madrugada. Rajada de 42,6 km/h a coincidir com o final da passagem da frente pelas 5h50. A temperatura tem vindo a descer ao longo da madrugada e está agora no seu mínimo com 13,9ºC.


----------



## cookie (31 Out 2015 às 08:33)

Ontem às 18:30 em VC o termómetro marcava 20graus!!! O dia amanheceu assim












Com vento moderado


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2015 às 09:34)

Bom dia, 

por aqui acumulado modesto de *2.8 mm* até ao momento.

Está mais fresco com 14.8 ºc actuais, vento SSE: 16 Km/h

Vão caindo uns aguaceiros muito fracos que nada acumulam, mas são suficientes para fazer aparecer  por vezes o arco-íris.

Foto que fiz há minutos aqui de minha casa no Porto, vista para Oeste/ONO,  depois de algumas tentativas lá apareceu o arco-íris completo:


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Out 2015 às 11:20)

Boas,
Céu nublado com algumas abertas. O acumulado está nos *3,6mm* 

Passagem de uma linha de instabilidade associada á frente, na altura em que fizeram sentir as rajadas mais fortes. Máxima de *54,7km/h *aqui e* 54,0km/h* em Francelos.





A temperatura arrefeceu bastante, a mínima foi de *12,9ºC*, neste momento estão *15ºC* com *82%* de humidade.


----------

